# Smackdown spoilers 4/6/12



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

SmackDown opens with John Laurinaitis and David Otunga coming out. Laurinaitis brings out Teddy Long for one last moment. Laurinaitis shows off his new and improved SmackDown and rips into Long. Long wants to quit but Johnny won't let him. It appears Long is under Laurinaitis' control now.

* David Otunga and Mark Henry beat R-Truth in a handicap squash match.

* Randy Orton vs. Kane in a No DQ match is up next.

Randy Orton beat Kane in a No DQ match. They fought all around the ring and up the ramp, on the stage before coming back to the ring. The match sees some good spots and brawls with chairs. Orton wins with a RKO after putting Kane into an exposed turnbuckle.

* Ryback makes his debut and beats a local wrestler. Our correspondent said the former Skip Sheffield wasn't anything too special.

* Daniel Bryan comes out next with AJ Lee and he's pissed off. Fans chant for Bryan but he's not buying it. He tells them to quit mocking him. Lots of "YES!" chants from the crowd. Bryan won't budge and starts dissing AJ before he dumps her. AJ leaves the ring as the crowd chants "YES" and sings "goodbye" to her.

* New WWE Intercontinental Champion Big Show beat Heath Slater with a knockout punch. Cody Rhodes was on commentary for the match.

* More heat for John Laurinaitis. He arranges a face off between Sheamus and Alberto Del Rio before their match begins tonight so Sheamus can't use the Brogue Kick for another surprise win.

* Kelly Kelly comes out for the next match. She ends up distracting WWE Divas Champion Beth Phoenix, allowing Nikki Bella to get a 30 second win. This was apparently a non-title match.

* Backstage promo with Damien Sandow from FCW debuting. Apparently he's doing some kind of actor gimmick.

* Alberto Del Rio beat Sheamus by DQ when Sheamus got caught with a chair that Del Rio had tried to use on him. Del Rio now earns a future World Heavyweight Title shot. Del Rio leaves while Sheamus gets pissed and takes it out on the referee to end the show.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Dam no Kofi save for R Truth?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> * David Otunga and Mark Henry beat R-Truth in a handicap squash match.


Black on black crime here.


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I can see WWE heading in the direction of Long/Vickie feud in 2007/2008. Long will be the Assistant to Laurinaitis and will do all of his work like carry his books, carry his suitcase etc. etc. And then at the least expected moment something big happens and Long is rehired as Full time GM of SmackDown. Holla holla holla.

As for the matches, it pisses me off that RAW bogus is appearing on the one show that focuses so much on wrestling. Other than the annoyance of RAW superstars looks to be a decent show so far.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> Sheamus up next. Still lots of boos


https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

YES D. BRYAN LIVES


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

THEY APPARENTLY CUT OUT ALL THE CROWD NOISE DURING THE RAW REPLAY.

I gotta hit the gym so I'll leave it to someone else to do the rest of the updating.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ryback debut.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheKman said:


> Dam no Kofi save for R Truth?


Johnny Ace running wild up in this bitch.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> THEY APPARENTLY CUT OUT ALL THE CROWD NOISE DURING THE RAW REPLAY.
> 
> I gotta hit the gym so I'll leave it to someone else to do the rest of the updating.


That's pretty standard for WWE.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ecabney said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


Guess the crowd's gonna sound really fake friday night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

> Bryan IS next. Loud yes chant.


from the twitter account linked in an earlier post.

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Get Squashed at Wrestlemania
2. YES!
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> Bryan IS next. Loud yes chant.


https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch/status/187346365154734082


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ecabney said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


They're going to have to do a double turn with Bryan/Sheamus if this keeps up, even the little kids that like Sheamus will start copying the yes chants if that's what the rest of the crowd are doing.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Ryback debuted in a squash? I cant tell from this twitter feed


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Good for Bryan. Kane/Orton sounds good if the opinion of that guy on Twitter is any indication.

Also, poor Sheamus. That WM match-up has damaged him badly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More Johnny Ace Evil Boss Stuff....Meh. 

Alberto Vs. Sheamus....Meh

Orton Vs. Kane....Meh. 

Daniel Bryan getting some love...YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Yes chant is happening at sporting events. Yes chants are happening at tonight's Miami Heat/Philadelphia 76ers game.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

> The crowd wants to support Bryan, but he thinks they're mocking him.


https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> The Yes chant is happening at sporting events. Yes chants are happening at tonight's Miami Heat/Philadelphia 76ers game.


:lmao.

DB has transcended into the mainstream!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

TheKman said:


> 1. Get Squashed at Wrestlemania
> 2. YES!
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit!


It could end up being the best thing to ever happen to him. VINCE IS CLEARLY A GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

HE DUMPED AJ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


LOL WWE at its finest. Applause for DB for keeping the heel persona. Learning from Jericho. (Y)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He dumped AJ and called her fat.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> The Yes chant is happening at sporting events. Yes chants are happening at tonight's Miami Heat/Philadelphia 76ers game.


is TNT Charles Barkley-Shaq do the coverage? those 2 also into wrestling...Vince sees Money in his eyes and will push Bryan along with Yes merchandise.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Benjamin Tucker ‏ @BTuckerTorch
> He just dumped AJ! Man, he sure is heeling it up well here





> Benjamin Tucker ‏ @BTuckerTorch
> PLUS he called her fat!


NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Ugh not AJ. Stay together for the kids.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, I bet they're gonna scrap him doing the yes entrance.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> He dumped AJ and called her fat.


Well that sucks.... Don't know how they can cash in on those yes chants if he stays heel like that. The casual fans won't like him and they are usually the majority of the audience.
Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch/status/187349448014311425



> She's leaving as the crowd sings the na na na song/ chants YES. Good segment


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

> She's leaving as the crowd sings the na na na song/ chants YES. Good segment


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL WWE is trying, and failing. Where is SD tonight btw?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL WWE is trying, and failing. Where is SD tonight btw?


Orlando


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL WWE is trying, and failing. Where is SD tonight btw?


Orlando, Florida.

Man that stuff sounds like it would be awesome to see w/o the edit crowd noise they're gonna put it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan turned the yes chants into a more heelish character. Pure genius.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Show squashed Heath Slater with Rhodes on commentary


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Orlando


Ah, ok, thanks. Oh, and Carcass, somebody is probably gonna upload the good stuff to youtube hopefully.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE is go to edit crowd noise for smackdown on this friday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ecabney said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch/status/187349448014311425


That sounds amazing! :lmao

I sure hope the crowd is doing the taunt with their arms as well. Would be hilarious to watch Smackdown to hear silence/boos but yet you can see the the whole crowd doing the D-Bryan pose.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The crowd is being mean to AJ. They should treat her better.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> WWE is go to edit crowd noise for smackdown on this friday.


Of course they will. They edited Christian's one more match pops. Bryan will get the same treatment with the yes! pops.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> That sounds amazing! :lmao
> 
> I sure hope the crowd is doing the taunt with their arms as well. Would be hilarious to watch Smackdown to hear silence/boos but yet you can see the the whole crowd doing the D-Bryan pose.


they might as well just give up and turn him face if it keeps up, and it's not like they have to change his character either.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Johnny wants Sheamus and Del Rio to face off before their match to prevent Sheamus having another surprise attack. Another Sheamus story

Nikki Bella vs Beth Phoenix with Kelly at ringside


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE needs to stop ignoring the Bryan love and embrace. Sheamus is getting booed now and no one gives a fuck about Del Rio, so go with the crowd WWE. Push Bryan! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/HustleLOP/status/187352918352076800



> Crowd wasn't excited for much on Smackdown.. until Daniel Bryan came out, where they went insane again.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Nikki wins in under a minute with minor distraction by Kelly. And I mean MINOR

Also, RE: Bryan re-action. 65/35 in terms of cheers to boos


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/HustleLOP/status/187353432884125696



> Bryan tried and tried to heel it up, but it didn't work, and the crowd cheered everything he did. #SpoilersButNotReallySpoilers


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Could we be in for a Spring of Bryan a la the Summer of Punk?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> That sounds amazing! :lmao
> 
> I sure hope the crowd is doing the taunt with their arms as well. Would be hilarious to watch Smackdown to hear silence/boos but yet you can see the the whole crowd doing the D-Bryan pose.


Good point.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

YES YES YES chant broke out during the Miami heat game.

Is the Miami Heat game filled with smarks?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, a promo backstage from a guy talking about the lost arts of film and theatre. Didn't say a name but was tall and had a long dark beard

WTF is this?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i find it funny the fans really into Bryan and he's get "Stone Cold" kind of treatment who always a heel but get cheer...

from pwtorch "Off-camera, Bryan gave out his only "Yes!" chant of the show."


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

OMFG!!! I'm convinced, if Vince really is a genius he needs to do something with Bryan ASAP. Money is fuckin talking right now, and it's saying YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Good point.


They would treat the crowd like the old WWF logo and blur all of them out


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

corfend said:


> Could we be in for a Spring of Bryan a la the Summer of Punk?


If WWE is smart enough to go with it and let Bryan be Bryan. I have no idea why they are not taking advantage of this gold mine and trying to push Alberto Del Rio and Sheamus over him, where the crowd boos Sheamus and don't give a flying fuck for Del Rio. Don't let this oppurtunity slip Vince!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> Hey, a promo backstage from a guy talking about the lost arts of film and theatre. Didn't say a name but was tall and had a long dark beard
> 
> WTF is this?


Damien Sandow.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Ron Swanson said:


> Hey, a promo backstage from a guy talking about the lost arts of film and theatre. Didn't say a name but was tall and had a long dark beard
> 
> WTF is this?


http://www.fcwwrestling.info/damiensandow1.html

This guy?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What the hell are they trying to do with Bryan? I wonder what direction they're taking him?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This certainly sounds like Damien Sandow -



> Hey, a promo backstage from a guy talking about the lost arts of film and theatre. Didn't say a name but was tall and had a long dark beard


(Sorta like the Aiden English gimmick too, but Sandow is much closer to a call-up)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ecabney said:


> YES YES YES chant broke out during the Miami heat game.
> 
> Is the Miami Heat game filled with smarks?


Why of course. Anyone who chants "YES! YES! YES!" is just a dumb smark (is that an oxymoron?). Even at basketball games.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so Bryan is the new Austin
Well I was not expecting that........this has been one weird year so far for wrestling


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope WWE doesn't spite the crowd by taking everything good about D. Bryan away. 

I can see it now. Vince: "Bryan, you're too over, dammit! Drop the Yes thing, don't pose, don't be funny. Be SERIOUS, dammit! You'll be a perfect generic heel in a month!"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They're chanting 'Si!' at Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What the hell are they trying to do with Bryan? I wonder what direction they're taking him?


I don't know, but they would be stupid to push Del Rio over him. Del Rio is a good worker, but he gets no reaction and no one cares. DB is one of the best workers and is red fucking hot! WWE don't be stupid....


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron Swanson said:


> They would treat the crowd like the old WWF logo and blur all of them out


edit an old crowd in over them


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Why of course. Anyone who chants "YES! YES! YES!" is just a dumb smark (is that an oxymoron?). Even at basketball games.


I was being sarcastic. that was in response to the people discrediting the Yes! chants due to the "smarks" that were in attendance.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> What the hell are they trying to do with Bryan? I wonder what direction they're taking him?


they're milking it


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ron Swanson said:


> Nikki wins in under a minute with minor distraction by Kelly. And I mean MINOR


Why is WWE acting like Kelly Kelly is the new Trish Stratus, she ain't she isn't a good wrestler


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, it's really too bad that Smackdown isn't live this week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ecabney said:


> I was being sarcastic. that was in response to the people discrediting the Yes! chants due to the "smarks" that were in attendance.


I too was joining in in your sarcasm.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

MORE SI CHANTS!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

> Bret Hart ‏ @BretHart
> Very glad the fans were vocal in their displeasure of one of the best wrestlers on the roster being jobbed out in 18 seconds.


Yes! Yes! Yes!

I hope that quick dumping AJ Segment isn't all we get of Daniel Bryan on Smackdown this week?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ if they decide to cancel next weeks Live SD and make have it on Friday instead.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Ugh, it's really too bad that Smackdown isn't live this week.


Yep, with Smackdown, WWE can try to bury Bryan and stop him from being a star. This is why WWE isn't getting any stars, they keep hold them back so they can feed their ego to create one on their own. I really hope this is a test or something and they actually push Bryan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Yep, with Smackdown, WWE can try to bury Bryan and stop him from being a star. This is why WWE isn't getting any stars, they keep hold them back so they can feed their ego to create one on their own. I really hope this is a test or something and they actually push Bryan.


WWE is in the business of making stars. Bryan just isn't a face star. He'll be a major heel.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Damien Sandow did cut that promo. So him and Skip (as Ryback) get their debuts tonight. Rollins and Ambrose can not be too far behind.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ron Swanson said:


> They would treat the crowd like the old WWF logo and blur all of them out


Repped



PacoAwesome said:


> If WWE is smart enough to go with it and let Bryan be Bryan. I have no idea why they are not taking advantage of this gold mine and trying to push Alberto Del Rio and Sheamus over him, where the crowd boos Sheamus and don't give a flying fuck for Del Rio. Don't let this oppurtunity slip Vince!!!!


I would mark for a face DB and Punk vs a Heel Cena and Sheamus and Orton and Vince conspiracy power trip.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW ADR Vs Sheamus at ER. Bryan got fucked in the ass


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Del Rio tried to attack Sheamus with a chair but failed. Sheamus was caught with the chair in hand and was DQed!

Sheamus takes his anger out on the ref to end the show


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Sheamus attacks the referee to close the show after ADR wins via DQ.

So, is this a slow build towards a turn or am I reading too much in to that? And Daniel Bryan is really not involved in the World title picture? Fucking seriously, WWE?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

WWE is pushing Del Rio and Bryan have been replaced...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> WWE is in the business of making stars. Bryan just isn't a face star. He'll be a major heel.


Idk, looks like WWE wants him buried. Right now, WWE looks to want Del Rio to be the huge heel (which won't happen) and are not capitalizing on Bryan. Hopefully I'm wrong, and they keep him in the title picture. But after that bs at WM 28,Bryan's future still has two paths. A path of a major star, and a path of a jobber. Right now, despite Bryan being completely over, WWE looks to have him down the path of jobber.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why not turn Bryan into a tweener. With the reaction he'll be getting he cant be a heel but i wouldnt want him as a face either.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan tees were sold out btw


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

apokalypse said:


> WWE is pushing Del Rio and Bryan have been replaced...


Great idea. Let's replace one of the most over heels in the company with a guy fans don't care about even after winning the RR and becoming a two time wwe champ.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Sheamus will face Del Rio for the world title in a no dq match at EXTREME RULES.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Del Rio as the contender? Aren't all former champions entitled to a rematch? Yeah fuck WWE's hard on for Del Rio. This man's status in the company is living proof that WWE, to a *certain extent*, doesn't give the fans what they want and fucking push who ever they feel like.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so what about Bryans fucking rematch clause. are the fans suppose to forget it or will something happen. since when do they offer title matches to someone else when the former champ havent even gotten a chance yet. WtF does wwe play these games.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually ADR vs Sheamus isn't a bad idea since it can build up DB's fan support by having them chant for him during their match at ER.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a feeling that the title program will now be Sheamus/ADR, with AJ getting a new love interest and Bryan feuding with him.

Or, perhaps we'll get ADR/Sheamus/Bryan.



Carcass said:


> LOL @ if they decide to cancel next weeks Live SD and make have it on Friday instead.


Who knows? Maybe the yes chants will die down when they go into non-smarky cities.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Great idea. Let's replace one of the most over heels in the company with a guy fans don't care about even after winning the RR and becoming a two time wwe champ.


WWE better have a plan for Bryan. Vince may have some love for Del Rio, but he loves money more. Bryan can get him that, Del Rio can't.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Carcass said:


> Great idea. Let's replace one of the most over heels in the company with a guy fans don't care about even after winning the RR and becoming a two time wwe champ.


There's no point in having Bryan facing Sheamus at this point. Let Byran gain more momentum so when he does face for the title he'll actually win it.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> WWE is pushing Del Rio and Bryan have been replaced...


This:


Carcass said:


> Great idea. Let's replace one of the most over heels in the company with a guy fans don't care about even after winning the RR and becoming a two time wwe champ.


They need to stop forcing everything and let stuff develop organically. That's how Stone Cold became a huge star. They need to do the same thing with Bryan. If fans want to cheer him, let them cheer him.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> I have a feeling that the title program will now be Sheamus/ADR, with AJ getting a new love interest and Bryan feuding with him.
> 
> Or, perhaps we'll get ADR/Sheamus/Bryan.
> 
> ...


Orlando isn't a smarky city...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

With them doing this in Orlando I wonder if the fans in the Impact Zone are gonna start chanting Yes too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> Sheamus attacks the referee to close the show after ADR wins via DQ.
> 
> So, is this a slow build towards a turn or am I reading too much in to that? And Daniel Bryan is really not involved in the World title picture? Fucking seriously, WWE?


I would say definitely looking too much into it, but anything (even thou my doubts are high) can happen. 

@Huganomics seems to be onto something at least, and it could most definitely work.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

d. bryan will be like Zack Ryder. A big baby face like Punk or Orton is going to stand up for him and will leech off of his success. #TheTruth


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

In a sense, Bryan is going through what Zack Ryder went through a year ago. The fans behind him in a major way and they aren't going to let up anytime soon.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Bit early for Sheamus vs Del Rio isn't it? I expected them to fued during Summer with Del Rio winning. No way Sheamus loses title within next 3/4 months.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Extreme Rules is in Chicago - a smarky crowd to be sure. Sheamus vs ADR will get Bryan chants all match.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Daniel Bryan tees were sold out btw


Link/Proof?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry doesn't have to interact with Sheam right away. They could invoke his rematch clause the SD! before Extreme Rules or something.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

#Jobberville
#ICChampion Contender 
#TagTitles


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Detail of the Bryan segment, which kinda clears some things up:


> Daniel Bryan & AJ come to the ring. Bryan says that if there was one good thing this week, it was that it allowed him to think about how everything was going so right, and how it has gone so wrong. He says “The truth is…” before pausing. AJ takes the mike and calls him a great wrestler and a great person and says that she isn’t the only one who thinks that. She points out all the “YES” signs and how his name is chanted when he’s not in the ring and how we are all here to support him. Bryan says it feels like everyone is mocking him. He says that if people were supporting him, they wouldn’t cheer “YES for The Rock. He calls the people sheep. He says it makes it worse that AJ cost him the title. He says he beat two giants in a cage and he overcame 5 people in the Elimination Chamber, but her kiss flushed it all down the toilet. He says that AJ doesn’t get to rewrite this story, and it is all her fault. He says that it was his first WrestleMania and he walked in as World Heavyweight Champion. Her clinginess cost him the greatest night of his life. He will never let her ruin his life like that again.
> 
> Bryan says he has a rematch clause with Sheamus and he will do it the right way: alone. He tells her to get into her SUV and go eat some cheeseburgers as he gets rid of the dead weight. He says they are through and that was the last kiss that she’ll ever get from him. She tries to reason with him but he tells her to get out and turns his back on her as she goes to the back crying.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Geez, calm down. Del Rio being on SD as the top heel should have been what has happened all along. He never should have went to RAW (Even though the brand extinction is essentially dead but bear with me).

Like others have said, let Bryan organically gain more momentum and overness so when he does enter the ME title scene once again, it'll feel more genuine and more powerful than he rushed MITB cash in.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Great to see Damien Sandow debut even though it probably means that Rollins and Ambrose won't be debuting any time soon.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> WOW ADR Vs Sheamus at ER. Bryan got fucked in the ass


Bryan's going to interfere. No need to worry.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

This is perfect. Absolutely perfect.

Check it. 

Bryan, after getting screwed over with an eighteen second match, is given the support of tons of fans, including fans that felt screwed over, and fans that enjoyed Daniel Bryan as a heel (a la Kurt Angle). Many of us were peeved, so there's no doubt that fans, live and at home, were angry.

This was evident at Wrestlemania, with tons of 'Yes' signs and boo's (along with Daniel Bryan cheers) sporadically through the night (not too bad). 

Amplify this by 10 for RAW, which was 'DanielMania'. On live television, 5 million people watched everyone chant for Daniel Bryan, during matches and promos, along with incorporated 'Yes' chants in virtually everything. The ten seconds that Daniel Bryan was on screen lead to an enormous 'Daniel Bryan' chant. Any fan with any sort of interest and with an internet connection, at the least, found out about the fever-pitch chants during the dark match, along with Bryan's speech. Sheamus, the NEW WORLD CHAMPION, on his first day on RAW, was boo'ed to hell and back.

Fast forward to Smackdown. The 'yes' phenomenon continues. The WWE, in desperation, gives Bryan a segment (which gets tons of audience support), but books Sheamus vs. Del Rio, in order to avoid Sheamus getting canned. Where will this match between Sheamus and Del Rio take place? In smark central Chicago. Fans are going to chant 'Daniel Bryan' through the whole match, and they are (no doubt) going to crap over the whole affair. Add to the 'yes' chants in the Miami Heat game, Stone Cold endorsing it, along with countless other wrestlers showing their anger at Bryan getting snubbed, and you've got a phenomenon fellas.

It was a shameful thing, wasn't it lobster head?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Actually ADR vs Sheamus isn't a bad idea since it can build up DB's fan support by having them chant for him during their match at ER.


I think that's the last thing WWE wants...but nothing's going to stop a hot Chicago crowd from doing it if Bryan isn't involved in the match. At the very least, I'm hoping for a triple threat to come from this for the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> This is perfect. Absolutely perfect.
> 
> Check it.
> 
> ...


Dude, he's going to become a jobber, jack swagger level, how can people not see through this? WWE is PURPOSELY trying to kill his momentum. When he's jobbing to Santino in 3 months then you'll see.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Enough with ADR. He shouldn't be working a major program with sheamus at a PPV for the belt. He isn't even a Smackdown wrestler!

Furthermore, nobody has cared about ADR since the first month of his debut. He is a failure of a project. He shouldn't be main eventing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus/ADR at ER hasn't been confirmed yet....

As for the details of the Bryan/AJ segment, either we'll get Bryan/ADR/Sheamus at ER or Bryan will get his rematch on SD, with AJ probably costing him the match again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Dude, he's going to become a jobber, jack swagger level, how can people not see through this? WWE is PURPOSELY trying to kill his momentum. When he's jobbing to Santino in 3 months then you'll see.


Reports have said that the WWE is negative on what happened at WM and Raw. Don't jump to assumptions.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

SteenIsGod said:


> Dude, he's going to become a jobber, jack swagger level, how can people not see through this? WWE is PURPOSELY trying to kill his momentum. When he's jobbing to Santino in 3 months then you'll see.


Don't get me wrong man, chances are this will happen. 

The WWE is retarded in that way. If someone gets NO REACTION, they will shove him down our face until something happens (Del Rio). Meanwhile, if someone gets a crazy, insane reaction week after week, they purposely try to kill him for god knows what reason.

In Bryan's case, his fans (from the olden days) are dedicated beyond belief. New fans of him (myself included) are dedicated beyond belief. Bryan's character, in any scenario, is very, very likeable. Unless he turned into John Cena himself, people will cheer the fuck out of Bryan, especially after RAW (or at the very least, he'll get strong reactions).

Still, I have worries. Vince hates when things organically happen (see: everything successful in the attitude era).


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

will94 said:


> Detail of the Bryan segment, which kinda clears some things up:


the spring of D-Bry begins, brehs


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Dude, he's going to become a jobber, jack swagger level, how can people not see through this? WWE is PURPOSELY trying to kill his momentum. When he's jobbing to Santino in 3 months then you'll see.


I doubt it, with the reactions he's gotten lately? He is too over to be at Swagger level. No one really cared for Swagger when he was champ, so no one cared when he faded. When DB lost, people chanted him in a two hour show where never went into the ring. The man is attitude-era over! I'm talking about Austin pops in the old days. DB has new star written all over him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Dude, he's going to become a jobber, jack swagger level, how can people not see through this? WWE is PURPOSELY trying to kill his momentum. When he's jobbing to Santino in 3 months then you'll see.


are you trying to troll or something. has Jack Swagger ever gotten a reaction like DB has been getting. Bring up smarky city, Jack Swagger barely got a reaction last night on raw. WWE could try to kill all the momentum they want doesnt mean it'll succeed. im sure your a DB hater or just a troll or maybe ur just joking idk but everything you said will never happen because if it did then many ppl will be pissed.

Punk was losing every ppv for a year then you had ppl like Heyman, Stone Cold saying his talent is being wasted look at him now, Ryder was getting louder pops then alot of ppl, they tried keeping him off shows but the chants never stopped now Ryder is on tv weekly, had a singles title run, Bryan was champ for a good minute and now he is over as hell after that travesty at mania. if you think he'll become a jobber of Swaggers level or he'll be jobbing to Santino you must live in some fantasy world.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Reactions mean jack shit to wwe people. Dick sucking means everything, Bryan doesn't suck dick so he can't be a top guy unlike adr


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Enough with ADR. He shouldn't be working a major program with sheamus at a PPV for the belt. He isn't even a Smackdown wrestler!


He moved to Smackdown with his return. Although, I'm surprised they already slotted Del Rio without even mentioning Christian's title shot. It would have made sense to address that, then give Del Rio the shot. It would have given Del Rio some much needed heat. This WHC shot just seems random and thrown together.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> are you trying to troll or something. has Jack Swagger ever gotten a reaction like DB has been getting. Bring up smarky city, Jack Swagger barely got a reaction last night on raw. WWE could try to kill all the momentum they want doesnt mean it'll succeed. im sure your a *DB hater or just a troll* or maybe ur just joking idk but everything you said will never happen because if it did then many ppl will be pissed.
> 
> Punk was losing every ppv for a year then you had ppl like Heyman, Stone Cold saying his talent is being wasted look at him now, Ryder was getting louder pops then alot of ppl, they tried keeping him off shows but the chants never stopped now Ryder is on tv weekly, had a singles title run, Bryan was champ for a good minute and now he is over as hell after that travesty at mania. if you think he'll become a jobber of Swaggers level or he'll be jobbing to Santino you must live in some fantasy world.


DB IS MY FAVORITE WRESTLER. Trust me, we all got excited when everyone revolted for Christian when he got jobbed out. You see what that did? Yes Ryder was big for 2 months. Then WWE wanted to make him a complete JOKE. It's the WWE, I can see through there garbage.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jan 10, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Dude, he's going to become a jobber, jack swagger level, how can people not see through this? WWE is PURPOSELY trying to kill his momentum. When he's jobbing to Santino in 3 months then you'll see.


The WWE can try at their own peril. They don't seem to understand that burying Bryan makes him MORE over, not LESS. The only ones they're actually hurting are their precious chosen ones.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, the Chicago crowd is gonna shit all over Del Rio vs Fella if they don't include D-Bryan on the match. I mean, they could give him a spot at the PPV but it would be filler and the fans are gonna see right trough it.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Reports have said that the WWE is negative on what happened at WM and Raw. Don't jump to assumptions.


huh? where?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

ER is in Chicago, and Bryan is not in the World Title match? To us it will seem like they screwed Bryan again and thus the YES YES YES DANIEL BRYAN chants will erupt.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> ER is in Chicago, and Bryan is not in the World Title match? To the crowd it will seem like they screwed Bryan again and thus the YES YES YES DANIEL BRYAN chants will erupt.


Exactly, DB fans are some of the most stubborn, dedicatd fans there are in wrestling. WWE don't know whot they're fucking with. If it's just Sheamus vs. Del Rio at ER, there's gonna be Daniel Bryan and Yes chants everywhere.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Are North Carolina and New Jersey smarky states? Cause that's where the two PPVs are ER take place.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Are North Carolina and New Jersey smarky states? Cause that's where the two PPVs are ER take place.


I thought ER was in Chicago?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Are North Carolina and New Jersey smarky states? Cause that's where the two PPVs are ER take place.


New Jersey is rowdy as hell because people make trips from NY to get to the shows. Not sure about NC.


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

If Bryan isn't in the WHC match at ER, you can bank on Chicago letting them know how they feel about it. I can't see them ignoring D-Bry purely because they're really trying to make something of Sheamus, and it's hardly good for that if he's getting booed to the rafters at some shows. There'd be a risk of it snowballing into Cena-type heat. How much of an indictment of their building of new stars would that be?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep in mind we still have 3 weeks until Extreme Rules, so Bryan could always get into the title picture next week or something. Time will tell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good to see Del Rio get a title shot, obviously was going to happen. He won't win, but whatever.

And what the fuck is Damien Sandow doing debuting before Ambrose? That's horseshit.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ecabney said:


> I thought ER was in Chicago?


Whoops meant after not are. After ER.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good to see Del Rio get a title shot, obviously was going to happen. He won't win, but whatever.
> 
> *And what the fuck is Damien Sandow doing debuting before Ambrose? That's horseshit.*


Agreed.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah if anyone needs to be called up to the main roster it's Ambrose. There seems to be nothing worthwhile about Damien Sandow.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bryan breaks up with AJ? Why the fuck....


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

$5 on damien sandow has a higher spot than D. Bry in 3 months.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Bryan breaks up with AJ? Why the fuck....


Yeah, and also the crowd always seems to pop everytime Daniel Bryan is bogus and mean to her lol.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Keep in mind we still have 3 weeks until Extreme Rules, so Bryan could always get into the title picture next week or something. Time will tell.


this, it's only been one SD! for crying out loud. they could be milking Bryan's reaction until he finally encounters Sheamus for the first time since being blindsided at Mania. they don't necessarily need to start having Bryan/Sheamus segments right away, let's see what happens first before we start jumping the gun.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> $5 on damien sandow has a higher spot than D. Bry in 3 months.


I will break a window of Titan Tower if that happens.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> $5 on damien sandow has a higher spot than D. Bry in 3 months.


Then 4 months later Sandow's gonna be on Superstars.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why do people always bring up Swagger when they talk about B Bryan's future. The only reason Swagger got depush so hard was because he grew a huge ego.



antoniomare007 said:


> Yeah, the Chicago crowd is gonna shit all over Del Rio vs Fella if they don't include D-Bryan on the match. I mean, they could give him a spot at the PPV but it would be filler and the fans are gonna see right trough it.
> 
> 
> 
> huh? where?


Wrestling Observer and PWInsider.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This indy fans just dont get it, bryan was buried at WM and it sells!, now you want him to win? 
Pure logic buried=$$$$$$ the contrary will lose $$$$$$.
Also if you can sell Bryan without even being in the ME, while you use his spot to build new stars what is the problem??, you guys love to complain about everything


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> $5 on damien sandow has a higher spot than D. Bry in 3 months.


he'll be moved the raw before then brah. You know where crowds are live


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why do people always bring up Swagger when they talk about B Bryan's future. The only reason Swagger got depush so hard was because he grew a huge ego.
> 
> 
> *
> Wrestling Observer and PWInsider.*


What did PWinsider and Observer say?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah, and also the crowd always seems to pop everytime Daniel Bryan is bogus and mean to her lol.


It's hilarious. I wish they'd keep it going.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

kimino said:


> This indy fans just dont get it, bryan was buried at WM and it sells!, now you want him to win?
> Pure logic buried=$$$$$$ the contrary will lose $$$$$$.
> Also if you can sell Bryan without even being in the ME, *while you use his spot to build new stars* what is the problem??, you guys love to complain about everything


We want DB to be one of those new stars. He is capable of being a huge star if WWE plays their cards right.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They have debuted another two heels? and plus Albert on Raw and Lesnar looks like he'll be heel, they need to make some new faces lol. Just turn Bryan, clearly he's over enough.


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

kimino said:


> Also if you can sell Bryan without even being in the ME, while you use his spot to build new stars what is the problem??


Oh, don't try and build Bryan up as a 'new star' at all. Y'know, Bryan who's just been over as shit at Wrestlemania and the following Raw? Nope, just try and push Del Rio instead, the guy who's already failed to make an impact. Makes sense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> What did PWinsider and Observer say?


That he doesn't have heat, isn't being or going to be punished, and that this is nothing but a good thing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They have debuted another two heels? and plus Albert on Raw and Lesnar looks like he'll be heel, they need to make some new faces lol. Just turn Bryan, clearly he's over enough.


A few FCWers will debut as a face. Christian should return as a face since he's not going anywhere as a heel on either Raw or Smackdown. Mysterio/Sin Cara are close to returning and they'll be faces. Bryan is fine as a heel for a while as he'll get his rematch with Sheamus. Del Rio is just filler to transfer him over to Smackdown and give him a reason to move over.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

any news on the dark match? Bryan is suppose to be in it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm hearing that D-Bry broke up with AJ and the crowd STILL cheered him. This is backfiring Stone Cold style. They're trying to play him off as a heel, yet the crowd still cheers for him. And Orlando doesn't seem like that much of a smarky city to me. Chicago's gonna raise heaven and hell if D-Bry doesn't get a title shot at ER.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> *I'm hearing that D-Bry broke up with AJ and the crowd STILL cheered him.* This is backfiring Stone Cold style. They're trying to play him off as a heel, yet the crowd still cheers for him. And Orlando doesn't seem like that much of a smarky city to me. Chicago's gonna raise heaven and hell if D-Bry doesn't get a title shot at ER.


Actually the crowd always cheers him when he does something mean to AJ.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> A few FCWers will debut as a face. Christian should return as a face since he's not going anywhere as a heel on either Raw or Smackdown. Mysterio/Sin Cara are close to returning and they'll be faces. Bryan is fine as a heel for a while as he'll get his rematch with Sheamus. Del Rio is just filler to transfer him over to Smackdown and give him a reason to move over.


Who? Seth Rollins? who is gonna care about John Morrison 2.0? Debuting Ambrose as a face makes about as much sense as having 52 year old Kevin Nash derail all the momentum of your next megastar...oh wait.


----------



## EvanTOT (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they working on a double turn? (Sheamus/DB)

Sheamus showed signs of being heel by attacking the ref and Daniel Bryan's overness can certainly convince the WWE to make him babyface again or at least a tweener.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Who? Seth Rollins? who is gonna care about John Morrison 2.0? Debuting Ambrose as a face makes about as much sense as having 52 year old Kevin Nash derail all the momentum of your next megastar...oh wait.


Xavier Woods, Big E. Langston, Seth Rollins, Bo Rotundo, and Richie Steamboat were the five mentioned as the next faces to come out of FCW.

Dean Ambrose is coming in as a heel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Can the OP put the rest of the spoilers up?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good to see Del Rio get a title shot, obviously was going to happen.


Why is that good? Why is that even remotely good? He is beyond boring and played out on the mic and as a character, which seem to be what you look for most in a wrestler. 

He's quite good in the ring, I'll give him that. He isn't over at all, though. Not at all. Over a year of heavy pushing and accolades and he's not even close. His ring announcer has been more over than him since day 1.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Curmudgeonist said:


> Oh, don't try and build Bryan up as a 'new star' at all. Y'know, Bryan who's just been over as shit at Wrestlemania and the following Raw? Nope, just try and push Del Rio instead, the guy who's already failed to make an impact. Makes sense.


Yeah, his build is going fine by doing nothing, there is not credibility in bryan right now, super fella is too much for the sqashed midget, he will get his chance but not NOW, Del Rio and Sheamus need the spotlight, its all your smark ego who want bryan to be rushed again as soon as possible to the ME.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB's overness seems pretty legit, but I still wanna test the waters once they leave MANIA territory.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> In a sense, Bryan is going through what Zack Ryder went through a year ago. The fans behind him in a major way and they aren't going to let up anytime soon.


Except the crowd is very much behind Bryan from the get go. Not a smattering of applause for Zack for the first few months.


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

kimino said:


> Yeah, his build is going fine by doing nothing, there is not credibility in bryan right now, super fella is too much for the sqashed midget, he will get his chance but not NOW, Del Rio and Sheamus need the spotlight, its all your smark ego who want bryan to be rushed again as soon as possible to the ME.


Why does Del Rio need the spotlight any more than Bryan? 

BTW, nice calling me a smark to try and validate your opinion more. Heel tactics bro.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

So AJ's career is kinda screwed. Back to NXT/Superstars it seems, no divas title shot, no sympathy from splitting from Bryan.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Curmudgeonist said:


> Why does Del Rio need the spotlight any more than Bryan?
> 
> BTW, nice calling me a smark to try and validate your opinion more. Heel tactics bro.


Because your vanilla midget need to be relevant all the time to bring $$$$$

Alberto Del Rio bring money even if he is boring if he is not over, but as long as he is in the main event, Why because Del Rio has a huge market called MEXICO, where people care the same if not more of wrestling than in the US, now imagine what would happen if he is over also with american fans, but of course indy marks dont know this, again you bryan fans wanted bryan to have his rematch at WM lol, certainly you dont have a clue about what to do with bryan, just want him winning lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB's overness seems pretty legit, but I still wanna test the waters once they leave MANIA territory.


Agreed. Have a Raw in West Virginia. 

That'll give us a definite answer of Bryan's "overness."


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan could be moved to Raw so I think people really need to relax to how WWE uses him over the next month or so.

It's best if WWE keeps Sheamus away from Bryan for now because Sheamus is going to get the Cena treatment as long as the crowd is clamoring for Bryan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> So AJ's career is kinda screwed. Back to NXT/Superstars it seems, no divas title shot, no sympathy from splitting from Bryan.


WWE doesn't know what to do with AJ. It wouldn't surprise me if she just gets completely lost and ends up getting future endeavored within a year.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Agreed. Have a Raw in West Virginia.
> 
> That'll give us a definite answer of Bryan's "overness."


lol worst crowd award of 2011 belongs to West Virginia. So shitty. Only Cena gets cheered because most of the audience is little kids and old people.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

have AJ pair up with Ryder...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> So AJ's career is kinda screwed. Back to NXT/Superstars it seems, no divas title shot, no sympathy from splitting from Bryan.


Nah, I think they'll get back together as he lets tha fans get behind him and turn him tweener/face. Seems more like he is just pushing her away because he is paranoid that people are mocking him, and once he alliows the fans to support him, he'll go back to AJ.

Hopefully through all of this, he ends up basically the same character, except tweener.

Reading the spoilers has made me optimistic about Bryan, hopefully WWE doesn't rush this, he doesn't NEED to be main eventing right away, allow more character development and fan support before throwing him at Sheamus again.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> WWE doesn't know what to do with AJ. It wouldn't surprise me if she just gets completely lost and ends up getting future endeavored within a year.


All divas don't have a specific direction except maybe Eve. Its like Vince is waiting for Kharma to return so Beth can finally defend her belt.


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

kimino said:


> Because your vanilla midget need to be relevant all the time to bring $$$$$
> 
> Alberto Del Rio bring money even if he is boring if he is not over, but as long as he is in the main event, Why because Del Rio has a huge market called MEXICO, where people care the same if not more of wrestling than in the US, now imagine what would happen if he is over also with american fans, but of course indy marks dont know this, again you bryan fans wanted bryan to have his rematch at WM lol, certainly you dont have a clue about what to do with bryan, just want him winning lol


You seem intent on making assumptions about me and my supposed love of 'vanilla indy midgets' in order to further your own argument. I'm posting my opinions about what I want to see, you're speaking as if you work for them. Which is fine, but please don't try and argue with me saying I'd rather see D-Bry than Del Rio as I think ADR is boring and not over despite being given a WWE title run, with nothing but assumptions about me and a counterargument that is not relevant to my argument in any way. I'm posting what I want to see, you're posting what you think should happen for the sake of business. Fire and ice, really.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So we have :

Abraham Washington as a Manager
Lord Tensai
Brock Lesnar
Ryback
Damien Sandow

all debuting?

Whaaaat? That is kinda nuts, no? I'll make sure to catch Smackdown this week however.

It appears as though the Miami Crowd has caused an uproar and it has extended onto different crowds now. Hah. Wonder if it continues if they'll turn him back to face?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB's overness seems pretty legit, but I still wanna test the waters once they leave MANIA territory.


Orlando isn't Mania territory. Most of the people that went to last nights RAW in Miami are probably on their way home right now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If the Bryan momentum continues around Summerslam time, I think WWE will have no choice but to turn him face or at least a tweener while Sheamus makes the slow build around back as a heel. Make the World Heavyweight Championship between the two as a power that changes people and how they present themselves. If they wanted to, Bryan and Sheamus can feud all the way till Summerslam in their blow off match with Bryan winning of course. Have Bryan get the title shots (add a Del Rio, Mysterio, Miz as extra flavor to slow down the feud a bit) but in some different way lose to Sheamus until he gets a feud ending match (should be Cage, Ironman, LMS, etc.) where Bryan defeats the Great White.

As for AJ, I love people making the Savage/Liz comparisons with her and Bryan because I could totally see it. Have AJ be this heartbroken, innocent girl who loses her matches and gets beat on and it is blamed on Bryan breaking up with her so she disappears for a while to "recuperate". While Bryan is slowly turning face and Sheamus opposite, have AJ come back into the feud as to which side could she possibly be on and have her be ONE of the deciding factors of the match. Bryan wins the match, the title, and back AJ in a WM8(?) ending with AJ and Bryan reuniting like Savage and Liz. Puts all three members (Bryan, Sheamus, AJ) over.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

kimino said:


> Because your vanilla midget need to be relevant all the time to bring $$$$$
> 
> Alberto Del Rio bring money even if he is boring if he is not over, but as long as he is in the main event, Why because Del Rio has a huge market called MEXICO, where people care the same if not more of wrestling than in the US, now imagine what would happen if he is over also with american fans, but of course indy marks dont know this, again you bryan fans wanted bryan to have his rematch at WM lol, certainly you dont have a clue about what to do with bryan, just want him winning lol


hello he could be over all over the world even in mexico if wwe captialises on the potential


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Nah, I think they'll get back together as he lets tha fans get behind him and turn him tweener/face. Seems more like he is just pushing her away because he is paranoid that people are mocking him, and once he alliows the fans to support him, he'll go back to AJ.
> 
> Hopefully through all of this, he ends up basically the same character, except tweener.
> 
> Reading the spoilers has made me optimistic about Bryan, hopefully WWE doesn't rush this, he doesn't NEED to be main eventing right away, allow more character development and fan support before throwing him at Sheamus again.


Agreed. The more it's perceived he's being held down by backstage entities the more he'll be over. Let it build.

Can even make it where he has to jump through more and more difficult hoops to get his title shot (drawing parallels to his backstage push down the card). After defeating all obstacles in the gauntlet it would be a mad house at whichever PPV if AJ walks out with him for his entrance.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

All these debuts! :ex:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Winning One™ said:


> If the Bryan momentum continues around Summerslam time, I think WWE will have no choice but to turn him face or at least a tweener while Sheamus makes the slow build around back as a heel. Make the World Heavyweight Championship between the two as a power that changes people and how they present themselves. If they wanted to, Bryan and Sheamus can feud all the way till Summerslam in their blow off match with Bryan winning of course. Have Bryan get the title shots (add a Del Rio, Mysterio, Miz as extra flavor to slow down the feud a bit) but in some different way lose to Sheamus until he gets a feud ending match (should be Cage, Ironman, LMS, etc.) where Bryan defeats the Great White.
> 
> As for AJ, I love people making the Savage/Liz comparisons with her and Bryan because I could totally see it. Have AJ be this heartbroken, innocent girl who loses her matches and gets beat on and it is blamed on Bryan breaking up with her so she disappears for a while to "recuperate". While Bryan is slowly turning face and Sheamus opposite, have AJ come back into the feud as to which side could she possibly be on and have her be ONE of the deciding factors of the match. Bryan wins the match, the title, and back AJ in a WM8(?) ending with AJ and Bryan reuniting like Savage and Liz. Puts all three members (Bryan, Sheamus, AJ) over.


He called her fat and told her to go eat cheeseburgers, and he got cheered. She has no sympathy at all, so pairing her with another babyface would be an utter fail, especially if it's in a feud against Daniel Bryan. So she either becomes an insane Harley Quinn, or they just forget her entirely (far more likely) and in a couple of months she'll be back in NXT or released altogether.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> As for AJ, I love people making the Savage/Liz comparisons with her and Bryan because I could totally see it. Have AJ be this heartbroken, innocent girl who loses her matches and gets beat on and it is blamed on Bryan breaking up with her so she disappears for a while to "recuperate". While Bryan is slowly turning face and Sheamus opposite, have AJ come back into the feud as to which side could she possibly be on and have her be ONE of the deciding factors of the match. Bryan wins the match, the title, and back AJ in a WM8(?) ending with AJ and Bryan reuniting like Savage and Liz. Puts all three members (Bryan, Sheamus, AJ) over.


This sounds great.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Collaborative report by myself and Ben Tucker.



> WWE Smackdown TV taping report
> April 3, 2012
> Orlando, Fla. at Amway Center
> Report by Ben Tucker, PWTorch specialist & Josh Parry, PWTorch correspondent
> ...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> He called her fat and told her to go eat cheeseburgers, and he got cheered. She has no sympathy at all, so pairing her with another babyface would be an utter fail, especially if it's in a feud against Daniel Bryan. So she either becomes an insane Harley Quinn, or they just forget her entirely (far more likely) and in a couple of months she'll be back in NXT or released altogether.


So? People say things in the "heat of the moment" or when their mind is functioning properly well that they don't mean or wish they could take back. Savage disowned Liz during the MegaPowers exploding and having taking Sherri as his new manager. They patched things up. They can do the same here.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> He called her fat and told her to go eat cheeseburgers, and he got cheered. She has no sympathy at all, so pairing her with another babyface would be an utter fail, especially if it's in a feud against Daniel Bryan. So she either becomes an insane Harley Quinn, or they just forget her entirely (far more likely) and in a couple of months she'll be back in NXT or released altogether.


I don't think that's it all. The crowd is booing anybody that serves as some kind of foil to Bryan. She was the one that cost him the world title after all.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Winning One™ said:


> So? People say things in the "heat of the moment" or when their mind is functioning properly well that they don't mean or wish they could take back. Savage disowned Liz during the MegaPowers exploding and having taking Sherri as his new manager. They patched things up. They can do the same here.


Liz had sympathy, was well-established and was over by herself. AJ doesn't have any of that, and if Daniel Bryan is getting over as an eccentric vegan misogynst who embraces YES and they actually decide to go with it as a face act, him getting rid of her would be portrayed in the future as a babyface move so they wouldn't be brought back together.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww, they Na,Na,Na, goodbyed AJ.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Good to hear Sheamus bro kicked the referee, that's how he always should be. Badass baby face.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww AJ. I hope she doesn't disappear from Tv. Then again it wouldn't surprise me if she's repleaced with Brie or Nikki...WWE loves them Bellas for some reason...
Anyway, everything else sounds ok.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Liz had sympathy, was well-established and was over by herself. AJ doesn't have any of that, and if Daniel Bryan is getting over as an eccentric vegan misogynst who embraces YES and they actually decide to go with it as a face act, him getting rid of her would be portrayed in the future as a babyface move so they wouldn't be brought back together.


True and AJ could have those qualities too. Blame WWE booking for not capitalizing on her when she was probably the most over character on NXT in her season and doing nothing with her. The comparisons are still there.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> True and AJ could have those qualities too. Blame WWE booking for not capitalizing on her when she was probably the most over character on NXT in her season and doing nothing with her. The comparisons are still there.


One of the nice ( or potentially nice) things about this is that it gives AJ two places to go: she could turn to the dark side and engineer DB's downfall, or she could save him from himself down the line.

I'm hoping for an evil AJ. Damn she's cute!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why do people always bring up Swagger when they talk about B Bryan's future. The only reason Swagger got depush so hard was because he grew a huge ego.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling Observer and PWInsider.


Swagger got depushed for his terrible promos and even worse in-ring abilities. He's a trainwreck but WWE likes the goofy big guy. He's a perfect mid card heel without any talent that can be called in to job or win shitty matches on-call.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't think many would by an evil AJ though. Maybe a bitchy AJ but people are used to the perky, innocent, cute girl character of AJ that I think she would more likely come back to save Bryan from himself.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

So Skip returns and Damien Sandow, I'll watch just for that....but that NO dq match I hope is good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Swagger got depushed for his terrible promos and even worse in-ring abilities. He's a trainwreck but WWE likes the goofy big guy. He's a perfect mid card heel without any talent that can be called in to job or win shitty matches on-call.


There is a bit of heat on SmackDown Superstar Jack Swagger because WWE officials feel that Swagger got too big-headed while being pushed last year. Swagger had began to get a reputation for being too cocky backstage and rubbed certain people the wrong way.

The source notes that Swagger’s behavior backstage has been improving and WWE officials have taken notice but they don’t want to let him off the hook without learning a lesson.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Bryan trying to get heat And still getting face reaction.Stupid Vince stupid! should of made Bryan destroy Sheamus with the brogue kick by surprise instead xD


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

I would like to see Bryan go after the IC title, that belt was made for him, he represents what a true IC champ is supposed to be. He and Rhodes could have some great matches and represent the belt well.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep Bryan heel. He is the only heel in WWE that is over(excluding Jericho) and he also has potential to become a big draw as heel.

As a face he won't get much mic time, and they won't push him over Sheamus and Orton. Also it's hard to develop character as a face.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> I don't think many would by an evil AJ though. Maybe a bitchy AJ but people are used to the perky, innocent, cute girl character of AJ that I think she would more likely come back to save Bryan from himself.



Well on Twitter earlier this morning, Zack Ryder sent out a personal ad looking for a new girlfriend. Since both he and AJ have had their relationships broken up in the past week, and both have been used and abused by their jilted lovers, they could always go in that direction and pair up AJ with Ryder. If you look at their tweets you notice that they both do have that same goofy, carefree personality.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

gl83 said:


> Well on Twitter earlier this morning, Zack Ryder sent out a personal ad looking for a new girlfriend. Since both he and AJ have had their relationships broken up in the past week, and both have been used and abused by their jilted lovers, they could always go in that direction and pair up AJ with Ryder. If you look at their tweets you notice that they both do have that same goofy, carefree personality.


Aj and ryder have something in common...great couple


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This show looks good. I'm going to watch it for once.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> *LOL Bryan trying to get heat And still getting face reaction.*Stupid Vince stupid! should of made Bryan destroy Sheamus with the brogue kick by surprise instead xD


It's because of this....










After Bryan's squash he became a runaway locomotive that can NEVER be stopped :evil:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Swagger got depushed for his terrible promos and even worse in-ring abilities. He's a trainwreck but WWE likes the goofy big guy. He's a perfect mid card heel without any talent that can be called in to job or win shitty matches on-call.


Quite possibly the biggest troll post ever, and your sig justifies it perfectly.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dabossb said:


> It's because of this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many times are you going to post that picture?

Just chill bro, you like Bryan, awesome.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am going to miss Daniel Bryan telling AJ to shut up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Quite possibly the biggest troll post ever, and your sig justifies it perfectly.


I agree with you and I'm not even a swagger fan. He's amazing in the ring, and to deny that is ridiculous. He was also a heatwave as champion and could draw a reaction from a corpse during his reign. His mic skills aren't very good at all but other than that he pretty close to elite in all other categories IMO.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> How many time are you going to post that picture?
> 
> Just chill bro, you like Bryan, awesome.


I post the picture because it's EPIC and symbolizes everything that's going on since mania for Bryan in one ridiculously appropriate quote! It needs to be posted even more than I have been posting it to be honest.


----------



## Kommander (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it just me or is Daniel Bryan the only guy who got extremely over by being "buried" in a squash match?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Carcass said:


> With them doing this in Orlando I wonder if the fans in the Impact Zone are gonna start chanting Yes too.


I was at the Impact tapings today, The entire upper row where I was sitting was chanting it along with a few up front. Guaranteed to be edited out.


----------



## TheRockSaysCenaSux (May 23, 2010)

I was at the Smackdown tapings tonight and Daniel Bryan got the loudest pop, I think it was louder than John Cena for the dark match (Cena didn't get many boos from what I heard). He is extremely over as the entire place was chanting YES, and Bryan's name most of the show. 

The Kane and Orton match seemed better than the one at WM, wonder if they will have a tie breaker match now to settle it.

Also, they advertised the past few months on local TV for the dark match to be a 10 man tag match which included CM Punk and Chris Jericho on opposite teams, but it ended up only being a 4 on 4, 8 man tag match and neither of them showed up.. Was kind of disappointed as I wanted to see Jericho. Also disappointed not to see Rosa Mendes live. Good show though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheRockSaysCenaSux said:


> I was at the Smackdown tapings tonight and *Daniel Bryan got the loudest pop, I think it was louder than John Cena for the dark match (Cena didn't get many boos from what I heard). He is extremely over as the entire place was chanting YES, and Bryan's name most of the show.*
> 
> The Kane and Orton match seemed better than the one at WM, wonder if they will have a tie breaker match now to settle it.
> 
> Also, they advertised the past few months on local TV for the dark match to be a 10 man tag match which included CM Punk and Chris Jericho on opposite teams, but it ended up only being a 4 on 4, 8 man tag match and neither of them showed up.. Was kind of disappointed as I wanted to see Jericho. Also disappointed not to see Rosa Mendes live. Good show though.


OMG!!!!:mark::mark:

Bryan outpopping a Cena that got pretty much full on cheers is almost too much crazyness to handle.

It's even crazier when you think about the fact that he's outpopping the man he will be replacing THIS EARLY in his career :troll

But seriously, this is some really good news for Bryan!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Where is DB's rematch clause? Is the WWE just gonna pretend those don't exist all the sudden?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sure Bryan will get his rematch probably after Extreme Rules with Del Rio or be inserted with ADR and Sheamus which, if possible, will slowly make Bryan a tweener if his recent momentum is legit enough to request that. I honestly see Sheamus and Bryan feuding for the WHC throughout the summer this year.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why the fuck is Del Rio getting a match before Bryan gets his rematch? I bet they just ignore his rematch clause and let him rot in the midcard.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

In the spoilers it said that bryan said that he will go for the WHC right away...but without AJ so he dumped her.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Because as ADR mentioned on Monday, since he was an avid supporter of Johnny Ace and his team for Mania and now that Ace controls both shows, he is getting the reward of getting a title shot against Sheamus.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Either way, I bet Bryan loses his rematch (if he even gets one) in 18 seconds again. Vince hates 'smart fans' and the internet, so will job out Bryan to make a point to them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

thaimasker said:


> In the spoilers it said that bryan said that he will go for the WHC right away...but without AJ so he dumped her.


Sucks, might be a regular SD tv match on the live ep or something. Sheamus will get mauled with boos.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

gl83 said:


> Well on Twitter earlier this morning, Zack Ryder sent out a personal ad looking for a new girlfriend. Since both he and AJ have had their relationships broken up in the past week, and both have been used and abused by their jilted lovers, they could always go in that direction and pair up AJ with Ryder. If you look at their tweets you notice that they both do have that same goofy, carefree personality.


I doubt it. Ryder's new girl will probably end up being Kelly.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sandow debuting?


Cool, might have to watch Smackdown for once this week.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

hmmm...

I think D-Bry might be going through a character change lowkey. Him dumping AJ just screams, "To hell with all this caking shit, I gotta get back on my Amdrag steez. Deuces, nice knowing ya." They might go with Del Rio/Sheamus at ER just so that the crowd in Chicago will collectively shit on it when Bryan isn't in the match, and then all of a sudden...Bryan's theme hits, and the place erupts. Bryan comes down to the ring and attacks Sheam after he just successfully defended, and D-Bry goes on to say Sheam isn't gonna catch him slippin the next time. "See you at Over the Limit, breh" Sheam vs D-Bry program for the summer, and they can have it run all the way to SS with D-Bry reclaiming the strap.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Heel said:


> Either way, I bet Bryan loses his rematch (if he even gets one) in 18 seconds again. Vince hates 'smart fans' and the internet, so will job out Bryan to make a point to them.


Hey man don't let the "Bryan Bashers" on this site convince you that Bryan's only fans are 'smarks'. Vince is smart enough to know that a crowd full of 15000 people can't ALL be smarks, unless they were in ROH, and they weren't. Vince knows that if monday's ovation for Bryan continues onto this coming RAW then it will spread like wildfire from there on out!!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

dabossb said:


> It's because of this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Bryan marks should of wear Jedi's costumes and throw their plastic light sabers to Sheamus and del Rio until they bring him (Y)


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

LINK said:


> This show looks good. I'm going to watch it for once.


True. I'll be watching for the first time in months.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ecabney said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I think D-Bry might be going through a character change lowkey. Him dumping AJ just screams, "To hell with all this caking shit, I gotta get back on my Amdrag steez. Deuces, nice knowing ya." They might go with Del Rio/Sheamus at ER just so that the crowd in Chicago will collectively shit on it when Bryan isn't in the match, and then all of a sudden...Bryan's theme hits, and the place erupts. Bryan comes down to the ring and attacks Sheam after he just successfully defended, and D-Bry goes on to say Sheam isn't gonna catch him slippin the next time. "See you at Over the Limit, breh" Sheam vs D-Bry program for the summer, and they can have it run all the way to SS with D-Bry reclaiming the strap.


I think your right! If you think about it, AJ being around him is counterproductive to his new-found fanbase, so she needed to be removed so the fans can focus 100% on Bryan. Seeing as he'll be pissed going forward, hopefully we can expect a newer aggressive Bryan that still does his "YES!" chants but with more intensity going forward.

Maybe Vince will finally let Bryan have this character again!






And have his old AmDrag intensity back


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good to see Del Rio get a title shot, obviously was going to happen. He won't win, but whatever.
> 
> And what the fuck is Damien Sandow doing debuting before Ambrose? That's horseshit.


Sandow will be on Smackdown. Here's hoping Ambrose gets put straight onto the A Show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I would love to see Ambrose attack and get in a mini feud with Foley.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Foley would be the perfect opponent for Ambrose to debut against. He'd instantly get over because he's debuting against a legend and the promos would be AMAZING. It probably won't happen but really hope it does.

As for Sandow, I'm a fan (although not as much as I like Ambrose, Ohno, Cesaro or Rollins) and think he could do well in WWE. He's quite an old school heel which I like and he has a great look.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i hope he turn to something like American Dragon danielson


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

So he came out and basically told the crowd not to chant?

if the history of wrestling tells us anything its that telling the fans not to chant something is the quickest way of getting it over.

YES has legs.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

fpalm

So WWE are going to use the YES chants against Danielson now? Fuck me. And people say they have nothing against him? They're trying to derail his momentum so the crowd no longer cheer him. If this was Mason Ryan, they would turn him face within a week and push him to the moon. It's a conspriracy.

He should have stayed with AJ aswell. And turned face.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If you tell fans not to do something, they're probably gonna do it. If WWE doesn't edit out anything from this SD! taping (which they probably will), this "Yes!" shit probably will catch on.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> fpalm
> 
> So WWE are going to use the YES chants against Danielson now? Fuck me. And people say they have nothing against him? They're trying to derail his momentum so the crowd no longer cheer him. If this was Mason Ryan, they would turn him face within a week and push him to the moon. It's a conspriracy.
> 
> He should have stayed with AJ aswell. And turned face.


Mason Ryan was already a face...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Kentonbomb said:


> fpalm
> 
> So WWE are going to use the YES chants against Danielson now? Fuck me. And people say they have nothing against him? They're trying to derail his momentum so the crowd no longer cheer him. If this was Mason Ryan, they would turn him face within a week and push him to the moon. It's a conspriracy.
> 
> He should have stayed with AJ aswell. And turned face.


He literally just turned heel a few months ago and he's doing well. Smackdown needs a major heel and that's him. It makes sense not to turn him face again. Now if they can find someone else to fill his role, fine, turn him face, but I don't really know who can do that.


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

I wish I could watch smackdown just to bump up the ratings anyway I can. What is happening with Bryan right now is epic and I want it to succeed so badly, but like everything the WWE has done recently I think they'll drop the ball.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> If you tell fans not to do something, they're probably gonna do it. If WWE doesn't edit out anything from this SD! taping (which they probably will), this "Yes!" shit probably will catch on.


Exactly. If D. Bryan says he feels mocked by the chants and doesn't like it, you gotta figure the crowd will do it more.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

just make him a fucking tweener already.. he can still act heelish but he encourages the yes's. that would be fucking sweet, the crowd would LOVE it. imagine if this whole bullshit del rio and sheamus angle kept going, then d-bry interfered at extreme rules and just FUCKED them both UP. just came in on a YES! mission of destruction... it could be one of the biggest moments of the year!! and the thing is..... IT WRITES ITSELF.

wwe creative are the dumbest idiots known to man. :fact.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Small-Town Stallion said:


> He literally just turned heel a few months ago and he's doing well. Smackdown needs a major heel and that's him. It makes sense not to turn him face again. Now if they can find someone else to fill his role, fine, turn him face, but I don't really know who can do that.


While I agree with this, they are going to need to fill that role again it looks like b/c it doesn;t look like the crowds are going to let Bryan be heel. They have options here, looks like they are moving ADR back to SD as a heel, they can put Kane on SD full-time, could flip Orton back heel. B/c even if dumping AJ and yelling at the crowd didn't get him his heel heat back not sure he can get it back.

Also, I am very intersted to see how the "crowd reactions" translate on to TV this friday or if the WWe will edit it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is gonna be fine, he is very well respected backstage and has so many important guys backing him up as well as a legion of fans. It's AJ whose getting screwed, she gets abruptly written out of her potential star-making storyline, and gets zero benefit from the split as a promising babyface. But it's to be expected since she is a diva, and they're not gonna have a rookie Diva have higher priority than a potential bonafide main event star in Bryan.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan is gonna be fine, he is very well respected backstage and has so many important guys backing him up as well as a legion of fans. It's AJ whose getting screwed, she gets abruptly written out of her potential star-making storyline, and gets zero benefit from the split as a promising babyface. But it's to be expected since she is a diva, and they're not gonna have a rookie Diva have higher priority than a potential bonafide main event star in Bryan.


Yet none of them could stand up and stop that embarrasment that they call a "match" at Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> Yet none of them could stand up and stop that embarrasment that they call a "match" at Wrestlemania 28.


According to the dirtsheets several top stars tried to get Vince to change the finish but he refused and wanted to set a new record for shortest ever World Title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> According to the dirtsheets several top stars tried to get Vince to change the finish but he refused and wanted to set a new record for shortest ever World Title match at Wrestlemania.


If that's true, Vince makes me sick.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

SteenIsGod said:


> * Backstage promo with Damien Sandow from FCW debuting. Apparently he's doing some kind of actor gimmick.


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> While I agree with this, they are going to need to fill that role again it looks like b/c it doesn;t look like the crowds are going to let Bryan be heel. They have options here, looks like they are moving ADR back to SD as a heel, they can put Kane on SD full-time, could flip Orton back heel. B/c even if dumping AJ and yelling at the crowd didn't get him his heel heat back not sure he can get it back.
> 
> Also, I am very intersted to see how the "crowd reactions" translate on to TV this friday or if the WWe will edit it.


Bryan think that the people chanting his name and "YES!" are mocking him, so I think they will not remove the chants from his segment al least.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryan and Wwe are trying to frame Yes! chants as mocking him, so while the fans can still do it - Bryan can pretend it's essentially booing him and heel heat and react by scolding fans and telling them not to do it - which will make them do it more. They also removed AJ because they probably believed she helped Bryan get face cheers.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Winning One™;11253491 said:


> I would love to see Ambrose attack and get in a mini feud with Foley.





Heel said:


> Foley would be the perfect opponent for Ambrose to debut against. He'd instantly get over because he's debuting against a legend and the promos would be AMAZING. It probably won't happen but really hope it does.
> 
> As for Sandow, I'm a fan (although not as much as I like Ambrose, Ohno, Cesaro or Rollins) and think he could do well in WWE. He's quite an old school heel which I like and he has a great look.


That would make him seem like a big deal from the get-go too. The guy honestly should be super pushed to the moon and beyond, so running straight through Foley is a good start.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bryan and Wwe are trying to frame Yes! chants as mocking him, so while the fans can still do it - Bryan can pretend it's essentially booing him and heel heat and react by scolding fans and telling them not to do it - which will make them do it more. They also removed AJ because they probably believed she helped Bryan get face cheers.


That's Genius!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope Bryan gets his rematch. Even Swagger got his.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> According to the dirtsheets several top stars tried to get Vince to change the finish but he refused and wanted to set a new record for shortest ever World Title match at Wrestlemania.


Really? Is this true? Vince, you're such a dick.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Not sure if interested in watching this episode.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry but although Bryan got a huge reaction, he did NOT out-pop John Cena.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

SD is so shit.

Has been ever since they raped it in the 09 draft.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Johnny Ace takes over Smackdown and there isnt a tag team match in sight.

All hail our glorious saviour.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Tombstoned said:


> Johnny Ace takes over Smackdown and there isnt a tag team match in sight.
> 
> All hail our glorious saviour.


This. This thread should be a celebration because Mr. Exciment is now the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and the General Manager of Raw and smackdown not a Daniel Bryan consolation thread


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

-Halo- said:


> Not sure if interested in watching this episode.


Are you serious? Ryback and Sandow both debut!?!?!


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tombstoned said:


> Johnny Ace takes over Smackdown and there isnt a tag team match in sight.
> 
> All hail our glorious saviour.


Wasn't there a handicap tag team match somewhere...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant believe AJ & Bryan have split up.... Im heartbroken


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Phil5991 said:


> Wasn't there a handicap tag team match somewhere...


A handicap is a tag team match for you? fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like another boring show. What's the point of having a match at a PPV only to have a rematch the next show? Takes all the purpose out of the PPV match.

Quick, half assed booking.... boring.

I can't believe how far Smackdown has fallen. The only thing resembling star-power is Randy Orton and he's spending every week in meaningless feuds and matches.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> Sorry but although Bryan got a huge reaction, he did NOT out-pop John Cena.


This. I'm not even sure he out-popped Orton


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Last night was my first ever live WWE event and I really enjoyed it. 

Johnny Ace drew major heat. More than any of the other heels.

I've witnessed that fact that no one gives a damn about Del Rio. He hardly got a reaction

The divas division is so dead that it's sad. There was one Divas match during NXT and another during Smackdown and the crowd was completely silent for both. 

I really liked Orton's match with Kane. The crowd was pretty hot for that one. 

Ryback....meh I don't see anything special with him.

It was exciting to see Sandow on the screen. 

Of course massive Yes chants for Daniel. It was funny, Yes chants would even break out when we were in the lobby of the arena

Cena was in the dark match and he got a huge pop. Everyone went ape shit when he won the match for his team. Lots of Cena shirts in the crowd too


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry flipped the script and had the crowd chanting 18 seconds


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

and also I don't care what anyone says on here, Orton is extremely over


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

mpredrox said:


> and also I don't care what anyone says on here, Orton is extremely over


 Well gotta remember most of those people are just haters even though Orton has moved out of the way and let others be the top guys


----------



## FullWWEMan (Feb 4, 2012)

ADR will be facing Sheamus at Extreme Rules? NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Yeah if anyone needs to be called up to the main roster it's Ambrose. There seems to be nothing worthwhile about Damien Sandow.


I agree that Ambrose should be called up first but you're wrong about Sandow. Go to a FCW houseshow then talk to me


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

FullWWEMan said:


> ADR will be facing Sheamus at Extreme Rules? NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


Pure speculation. That might happen but nothing is confirmed that I know of


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

mpredrox said:


> and also I don't care what anyone says on here, Orton is extremely over


That doesn't make him a draw though.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That doesn't make him a draw though.


well said


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That doesn't make him a draw though.


and half the people hate the only draw:Cena

I honestly don't give a damn who's a draw or not


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

mpredrox said:


> *and half the people hate the only draw:Cena*
> 
> I honestly don't give a damn who's a draw or not


Good point.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao Could barely hear a word he was saying for the first few minutes.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan segment from smackdown taping yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuLiRF06NSA


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

SJFC said:


> :lmao Could barely hear a word he was saying for the first few minutes.


lol @ dude snitching in the front row


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ is gorgeous.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ryback who? Stoked for Sandow's debut!


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

doyousee? said:


> Ryback who? Stoked for Sandow's debut!


Ryback is skip sheffield


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't wanna read anything in here, cause it's spoilers and all, but I did want to say that I don't think WWE will be happy Skip Sheffield is too stupid to not spoil the show... last time this happened, the guy who did it was held off for months and given what was supposed to be a gimmick that flopped (until he made it work anyway.)

Don't be too surprised to see Sheffield dressed like a cowboy going "yup yup yup" again...


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

SJFC said:


> :lmao Could barely hear a word he was saying for the first few minutes.


Daniel Bryan got people to boo *The Rock*. What the excuse is going to be now haters?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

djmaza said:


> Daniel Bryan got people to boo *The Rock*. What the excuse is going to be now haters?


at what minute and second?


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

urca said:


> at what minute and second?


3:46.

To be honest, I was half-trolling, they were probably booing Bryan for saying that though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

djmaza said:


> 3:46.
> 
> To be honest, I was half-trolling, they were probably booing Bryan for saying that though.


Yeah but we don't know that for sure! Hell they could have been booing the Rock in favor of Bryan?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Yeah but we don't know that for sure! Hell they could have been booing the Rock in favor of Bryan?


That's how it came across to me.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Who the fuck snitches on people recording like that? It's not like the camera was in his way lmao.

Can't wait to see it, hopefully the break up isn't permanent and the chants keep going into next week and forward. Awesome chants when he was fighting in the 6 man tag on Monday when every move he did was either yes or no'd when he got hit. That would make crowds awesome during his matches if that kept up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I'll be tuning into see Ryback's debut and that's it really. The rest of the show looks pretty bad.

I couldn't help but notice though that Bryan broke up with AJ. Does this mean that you Bryan marks will stop caring about AJ now? As lets face it, the majority of you never cared for her until her association with Bryan anyway.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I think I'll be tuning into see Ryback's debut and that's it really. The rest of the show looks pretty bad.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice though that Bryan broke up with AJ. Does this mean that you Bryan marks will stop caring about AJ now? As lets face it, the majority of you never cared for her until her association with Bryan anyway.


How come you say that?
Its true that no one cares for the divas division but I remember a lot of people here being AJ fans


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> That's how it came across to me.


i can clearly hear rocky chants so how in hell they were booing the rock?
they may were booing what bryan said that they were not cheering him but mocking him by saying yes not booing the rock as you and others are saying


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> I think I'll be tuning into see Ryback's debut and that's it really. The rest of the show looks pretty bad.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice though that Bryan broke up with AJ. Does this mean that you Bryan marks will stop caring about AJ now? As lets face it, the majority of you never cared for her until her association with Bryan anyway.


Don't worry, they'll get back together.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

It's not exactly true about the majority of people not caring about AJ before this angle. She's always been a bit of an internet darling since her NXT3 days. This angle with Bryan really just gave her more exposure which obviously lead to more people becoming fans.

Anyway, I'm interested in seeing where they go from here with both of them, and I'm hoping they aren't completely done yet since I was really enjoying a pairing for a change.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Watching that video with Bryan, him looking down to the mat when the chants intensified was very eerie. Very Austin-esque of him.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

SJFC said:


> :lmao Could barely hear a word he was saying for the first few minutes.


looking forward to it


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

the fox said:


> i can clearly hear rocky chants so how in hell they were booing the rock?
> they may were booing what bryan said that they were not cheering him but mocking him by saying yes not booing the rock as you and others are saying


The people booing obviously were not cheering Rocky, that was a smaller group. The people booing were not the rocky fans, obviously.

Not sure if they were booing The Rock or just booing DB thinking they weren't supporting him.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

the fox said:


> i can clearly hear rocky chants so how in hell they were booing the rock?
> they may were booing what bryan said that they were not cheering him but mocking him by saying yes not booing the rock as you and others are saying


I seriously can't hear the rocky chants. I'm willing to admit that people were probably booing Bryan becuase he said a heel thing, but as soon as Bryan says that they weren't supporting him becuase they were chanting it to The Rock, people started booing him, and could come across as if they are booing The Rock, that's how it initially came across to me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> How come you say that?
> Its true that no one cares for the divas division but I remember a lot of people here being AJ fans


Alot of people are fans of AJ on this forum, that's without question. However I was referring to the Daniel Bryan fans who have suddenly jumped on the bandwagon and have become ''fans'' of AJ because of her association with Bryan. Now that they have broken up, I question how many of you will still remain AJ fans. I doubt many. 



The Redeemer said:


> Don't worry, they'll get back together.


I don't care what they do, so long as it's not this: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...nship-into-storyline-d-bry-divas-spoiler.html


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Alot of people are fans of AJ on this forum, that's without question. However I was referring to the Daniel Bryan fans who have suddenly jumped on the bandwagon and have become ''fans'' of AJ because of her association with Bryan. Now that they have broken up, I question how many of you will still remain AJ fans. I doubt many.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what they do, so long as it's not this: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...nship-into-storyline-d-bry-divas-spoiler.html


dont think fans is the right word but more of appreciating her as someone who helped bryan get heat

well time will tell


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Alot of people are fans of AJ on this forum, that's without question. However I was referring to the Daniel Bryan fans who have suddenly jumped on the bandwagon and have become ''fans'' of AJ because of her association with Bryan. Now that they have broken up, I question how many of you will still remain AJ fans. I doubt many.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what they do, so long as it's not this: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...nship-into-storyline-d-bry-divas-spoiler.html


Jumped on the bandwagon because her and Daniel Bryan worked perfectly together? When a character really stands out due to how they're used and gets attention it's a bandwagon? Pure nonsense. Your dislike for Daniel Bryan is shining through.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

What's the point of having storylines? All that does it add bandwagons to people that can't get over without storyline! Stupid bandwagoners!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Jumped on the bandwagon because her and Daniel Bryan worked perfectly together? When a character really stands out due to how they're used and gets attention it's a bandwagon? Pure nonsense. Your dislike for Daniel Bryan is shining through.


Yes because you people didn't give two shits about her before she began a storyline with Daniel Bryan, and now that they have broken up, you won't care about her anymore. That's jumping on the bandwagon my friend. How is my dislike for Bryan shining through when I didn't even mention him? You marks are even worse than his character.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> I think I'll be tuning into see Ryback's debut and that's it really. The rest of the show looks pretty bad.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice though that Bryan broke up with AJ. Does this mean that you Bryan marks will stop caring about AJ now? As lets face it, the majority of you never cared for her until her association with Bryan anyway.


Oh don't worry I think they will be pairing Bryan up with One of the Bellas (or both of them again) so the Bryan marks will start to love the Bellas for you 

LOL bet you can't wait


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan won't end up in a storyline with a Bella, it will end up with AJ and him getting back together. This storyline with AJ isn't close to being over. She may not be a feature anymore with Bryan trying to be on his own for a while, but with the support he's been getting, I can see them having her help him regain the title.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^^^If they play it right, Bryan and AJ can nod a ode to Savage and Elizabeth by Wrestlemania 29 with Bryan regaining the WHC.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

crowd is EPIC. i can see wwe fucking this up in about 2 weeks max. it pains me to know its going to happen but that is pretty much how its going to go down. they just dont fucking know how to jump on something when its hot. 


dream scenario: del rio and sheamus at extreme rules.. d-bry interferes early on into the match and obliterates both of them. fans go nuts, d bryan looks badass... will that every happen in a million years? no.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Oh don't worry I think they will be pairing Bryan up with One of the Bellas (or both of them again) so the Bryan marks will start to love the Bellas for you
> 
> LOL bet you can't wait


fpalm

I would dread that. The main reason I don't want them have a storyline together is because of how terribly bad Bryan's current character is. And I don't want that character to be involved with the only divas I give a shit about. They have also had a storyline before that was terrible, but thankfully that was before I became fans of them.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, Daniel Bryan would ruin the careers of the Bella twins, he would make them so uninteresting.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> fpalm
> 
> I would dread that. The main reason I don't want them have a storyline together is because of how terribly bad Bryan's current character is. And I don't want that character to be involved with the only divas I give a shit about. They have also had a storyline before that was terrible, but thankfully that was before I became fans of them.


How did you become a fan of the Bellas I mean they never did something to make people care for them
I mean i like them but just because they are hot AND twins


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ultimatekrang said:


> crowd is EPIC. i can see wwe fucking this up in about 2 weeks max. it pains me to know its going to happen but that is pretty much how its going to go down. they just dont fucking know how to jump on something when its hot.
> 
> 
> dream scenario: del rio and sheamus at extreme rules.. d-bry interferes early on into the match and obliterates both of them. fans go nuts, d bryan looks badass... will that every happen in a million years? no.


Yeah, and after he obliterates them, he should steal the title and claim to be champion. Tell Sheamus if he wants his title back, he has to fight him for it, and Sheamus drops the title to him at the next PPV.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> How did you become a fan of the Bellas I mean they never did something to make people care for them
> I mean i like them but just because they are hot AND twins


When they turned heel in early 2011 and Brie won the Divas Title. I Absolutely loved them then - even though I never cared for them before. It was something very refreshing in the division and it actually got me to care for the division again for the first time in years. I love them since as they have stayed heel, but with WWE recently turning Nikki face and essentially breaking them up I'm almost at the point of giving up on them.

It's bad enough that WWE are doing fuck all with every superstar I like, but when they broke up my favorite divas that's just pissed me off even more.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nostalgia said:


> Yes because you people didn't give two shits about her before she began a storyline with Daniel Bryan, and now that they have broken up, you won't care about her anymore. That's jumping on the bandwagon my friend. How is my dislike for Bryan shining through when I didn't even mention him? You marks are even worse than his character.



I hope that they aren't that fickle. And the reason that they didn't care about AJ prior to this storyline is that WWE never really gave her much to do prior to this. She wasn't pushed as a major contender for the Divas title nor did she receive any storylines outside of the division. It's hard to care, when you aren't given much to work with. This storyline was her first major storyline since getting called up and she has done a good job. I mean Bryan was paired up with the Bellas last year. Did these Bryan marks "bandwagon" them? No, they did not. If anything they detested the pairing because they felt that the pairing was taking away Bryan's momentum that he had from his angle with the Miz and his great series of matches with Dolph Ziggler. So you can't say that the reason so many people are high on AJ is solely due to her association with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

I liked AJ since the start of NXT season three, after I look a ton of FCW videos of her, since I had heard she was really good, and she became my favorite Diva. I didn't watch much of NXT since around that time I stopped watching wrestling regularly (I still did, but only the international versions of RAW and SmackDown broadcasted in my country with a one week delay, and even then, I didn't watched them every week). I only got back to being a hardcore fan for the live SmackDown where Bryan faced Henry, and they were already a couple by that time.



Nostalgia said:


> fpalm
> 
> I would dread that. The main reason I don't want them have a storyline together is because of how terribly bad Bryan's current character is. And I don't want that character to be involved with the only divas I give a shit about. They have also had a storyline before that was terrible, but thankfully that was before I became fans of them.


You only like them becuase they are hot, even if they are paired with Bryan, they'll still be hot, so you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

djmaza said:


> You only like them becuase they are hot, even if they are paired with Bryan, they'll still be hot, so you don't need to worry about it.


.....And because I liked their characters ever since they have been heels. Can't you read? The fact I never noticed/cared for them until they turned heel is an indication of that. 

Bryan's awful character will ruin them. Having them involved in his storylines, and making them get involved with his stupid catchphrases like ''YES'' would easily turn me off from them.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Yes because you people didn't give two shits about her before she began a storyline with Daniel Bryan, and now that they have broken up, you won't care about her anymore. That's jumping on the bandwagon my friend. How is my dislike for Bryan shining through when I didn't even mention him? You marks are even worse than his character.


What had she done before working with Bryan that was relevant outside of the diva division? Who stopped liking AJ? I think they should stay together for quite awhile, they feed off each other perfectly. AJ has some notoriety from her stint with Bryan now and I don't see that ending just because they split for a bit.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> .....And because I liked their characters ever since they have been heels. Can't you read? The fact I never noticed/cared for them until they turned heel is an indication of that.
> 
> *Bryan's awful character will ruin them.* Having them involved in his storylines, and making them get involved with his stupid catchphrases like ''YES'' would easily turn me off from them.


The Bella's already do a good job of ruining their own segments.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ecabney said:


> The Bella's already do a good job of ruining their own segments.


What segments? They barely get any, and you don't have to tell me that their bad actresses because I already know that. They can't act or wrestle, but neither can the majority of the divas division anyway. All I'm saying is, Bryan's awful current character would ruin them for me in my eyes.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> What segments? They barely get any, and you don't have to tell me that their bad actresses because I already know that. They can't act or wrestle, but neither can the majority of the divas division anyway. All I'm saying is, Bryan's awful current character would ruin them for me in my eyes.


This is why I can't believe you like them for anything other than beign hot.

You have time and time again said that it doesn't matter to you if they suck in every level, and if they don't get any segements, how can they be entertaining? especially when they do get segments, they are abysmal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

djmaza said:


> This is why I can't believe you like them for anything other than beign hot.
> 
> You have time and time again said that it doesn't matter to you if they suck in every level, and if they don't get any segements, how can they be entertaining? especially when they do get segments, they are abysmal.


If I liked them only for being ''hot''' then surely I would been fans of them ever since they debuted then? No. I only started to care for them when they turned heel and were given proper character and direction during Brie's run as Divas Champion. Now fair enough they don't really have characters or a storyline anymore, and neither do the majority of the divas, but I've still stuck by them because I've just loved their characters as heels. Even though WWE have fucked that up now by turning Nikki face.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> .....And because I liked their characters ever since they have been heels. Can't you read? The fact I never noticed/cared for them until they turned heel is an indication of that.
> 
> *Bryan's awful character will ruin them.* Having them involved in his storylines, and making them get involved with his stupid catchphrases like ''YES'' would easily turn me off from them.


Ruin them? It'll make them, just like it's making him right now. And just like it made AJ


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

DUDE YOU FORGOT THE PART WHERE DEAN AMBROSE DEFEATED EZEKIEL JACKSON IN A DARK MATCH


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at Daniel Bryan character ruining the Bella twins, if anything the Bella would get over with Bryan, but I don't want the Bella feuding with Bryan either way. Bryan needs to go on his own path of revenge against Sheamus and he does not need twins fighting over him when he does this.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

do they really edit shit out like that on smackdown? no wonder I never watch it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You guys just don't get it, or maybe I didn't make it clear enough. It would ruin their characters _in my eyes_ because I cant stand Bryan's character. It would no doubt make them more relevant but that's not worth the embarrassment of being involved in such a storyline. It was bad enough that they had a storyline before together.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan went FUCKING HAM on that promo, breh.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> .....And because I liked their characters ever since they have been heels. Can't you read? The fact I never noticed/cared for them until they turned heel is an indication of that.
> 
> *Bryan's awful character will ruin them*. Having them involved in his storylines, and making them get involved with his stupid catchphrases like ''YES'' would easily turn me off from them.


are you on crack? this is the stupidest thing I've read on this forum in a long time.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Del Rio/Sheamus match was pretty solid.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

They edited out alot of the Yes chants <_<


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

↓
↓ Ty lol


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

misteralex said:


> They edited out alot of the Yes chants <_<


they were pretty prevalent during DB's promo


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

thaimasker said:


>


fixed for ya, bro


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes! Yes! Yes! WWE heavily edit Bryan Daniel chant especially the moment after AJ got dump walked out of the ring...


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

They left most of the support he got, AJ even mentioned the chants on RAW, that's good.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

so it seems they're not going to turn him face and now they're trying to make him diss the crowd and edit the chants while they're at it. now I'm sure the yes chants will fade away. wwe has blown this opportunity in my opinion.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ is the cutest thing walking.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

DB looks weird without the belt around his waist.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> DB looks weird without the belt around his waist.


The belt looks weird not around his waist.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Am I a Daniel Bryan mark? Of course, but that promo was incredible, it actually made me hate him for the way he treated AJ. Still not sure if I'm happy or not that it backfired and the crowd chanted "Na Na Na Good Bye" to AJ.

Also, AJ's acting is really great, Dwayne should take notes from her when he leaves to go make a new movie.



KilledAssassin said:


> so it seems they're not going to turn him face and now they're trying to make him diss the crowd and edit the chants while they're at it. now I'm sure the yes chants will fade away. wwe has blown this opportunity in my opinion.


The worst thing is that they have done it on purpose.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not allowed to get over unless Vince gives the thumbs up.:no:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

KilledAssassin said:


> so it seems they're not going to turn him face and now they're trying to make him diss the crowd and edit the chants while they're at it. now I'm sure the yes chants will fade away. wwe has blown this opportunity in my opinion.


That was pretty stupid considering the chant just blew up outta nowhere, though it would be even stupider to turn him face just cause of a chant when he's been heel for over 3 months. Though I've seen worse


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

hmmm...well they did a piss-poor job of editing them out, because they were pretty audible imo


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Keeping the yes chants helps make bryan a bigger heel since that's the direction they are taking him. The more they chant yes and the angrier bryan gets over them because he believes that when they chant yes that they are mocking him would really help build his character as a heel even more.

A sudden face turn wouldn't make sense especially after all the build he has been given. WWE does not need to edit the yes chants out, the yes chants will just get bryan as a heel even more over....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the guy in the blue shirt chanting yes while AJ walked away was hilarious.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

not a bad edit job by the WWE
would of thought they would have gone overboard with it

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can somebody report me on how it was for Sheamus. Was there any positive reaction at all from the crowd? Even through the edit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> the guy in the blue shirt chanting yes while AJ walked away was hilarious.


The big fat fuck? yeah that was hilarious.


----------



## GREATkhali (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't rush and yet and count Daniel Bryan out of title picture. Not at all. I have a feeling that they wanted to test if his huge reactions are gonna last, and let that influence on their decision how to use him on this feud. I'm sure this helped the cause.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can somebody report me on how it was for Sheamus. Was there any positive reaction at all from the crowd? Even through the edit.


Mixed with mostly cheers. I think they should just leave the crowd reactions the way they are, it's been going on for over 10 years now. It's not like attendance is doing Orton numbers anymore, so I don't understand why they feel the need to tamper with crowd noise.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Personally, my favorite Bryan work in the indy's was when he was a heel that was 50% over as the ROH champion. The way he says "fuck you" when the crowd wants him to do certain things is epic IMO. I think this is the way WWE is building him right now, contrary to Cena, he is a face that acts as a heel and personally this is what he is best at. A lot of people respect his wrestling ability and like him because of that. Everyone will continue to cheer him especially if it is pissing him off(on camera). If this was WWE and Vince's original intent on the squash match then color me purple, I'm impressed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Mixed with mostly cheers. I think they should just leave the crowd reactions the way they are, it's been going on for over 10 years now. It's not like attendance is doing Orton numbers anymore, so I don't understand why they feel the need to tamper with crowd noise.


Alright, thanks. They must have their reasons, I don't know why, but still...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Alright, thanks. They must have their reasons, I don't know why, but still...


Because he is a heel. If Del Rio or any other heel was getting cheered they would pipe in boo's too.

Infact they did on the Mexico tour.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAT BRYAN PROMO!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Great promo by Bryan. Really got into it.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

^I think this was Bryan's best promo in the WWE, he has been highly entartaining becuase of how hilarious and annoying his character is, but the intensity and believability were fucking great. Loved how AJ sold it, too.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

it's interesting they didn't fully cut out when crowd sang the "Na na na hey Hey hey, good bye" song...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

not much to say about smackdown 
ryback debut was kinda cool
bryan promo had intensity; liked it a lot 
and del rio carried sheamus to an enjoyable match

well they are going to continue with long to get ace more heat... meh will wait and see


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet promo by Daniel Bryan. I wonder where they will go with his character from here. Actually would have wanted AJ to stay with him for a while longer. She help bring out some great work from Bryan.

My dream scenario is that AJ will turn heel with Bryan and help him win the title back. That this whole thing was just an act by them. She stops being that little insecure girl to becoming a full blown bitch.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

1


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The YES! and "Daniel Bryan" chants weren't edited out.  They sure did tone down his entrance pop, though.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Surprised about the AJ thing. Bryan is getting massive pops. Turn him face.


----------



## Nacila (Mar 19, 2011)

Kane/Orton was very solid.

And damnnn, Ryback looks great.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i hope thy book Ryback the right way
squashing jobbers will get stale quickly

Bryan promo was great actually i like how wwe hundle bryan character right now and turnning him face because he is over with the crowd will be a big mistake


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

extremely lame that they edited out the crowd. imagine how raw would of been if they edited it? it would of had about 90% of the chants edited out!

im pissed that they are trying to dictate who gets over or not, as any wrestling fan should be. BUT the good thing to come out of this is that d-bryans promo was extremely good. its pretty obvious now that whatever they give him he is just gonna shine, this guy will just rise up everytime. hes getting really confident on the mic to.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

BARRY STEVENS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Bryans promo sounds like when he gets his rematch, AJ will interfere and help him win. Probably clutching at straws but whatever.

Also, Bryan actually got me to hate him a little bit when he told AJ to get out. I was back to lovin' the guy 10 seconds later though. YES! YES! YES!

EDIT: Ricardo, holy shit. xD


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate the way they edit the crowd. _Hate it_. I don't mind editing it if the crowd is dead, that's fair enough. But if you edit a reaction so it turns into no reaction, what's the point? It may as well be an empty arena if they did that...

Bryan's promo with AJ was really good, but I wanted to see the _real_ reaction of the crowd and not be brainwashed by WWE. Sheamus vs Del Rio was okay, although I wonder where they will go with Sheamus kicking the referee in the head.

Thank god both RAW and SmackDown are live next week so we get to see real reactions on both shows.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

great Bryan Promo there.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Disapointing SmackDown. 6 matches, only two were worth watching. They made Cody look like a complete coward. Best promo Bryan had IMO. Okay main event, Orton vs Kane stole the show. Edited crowd. They tried hard to not make it sound edited by leaving some cheers for Bryan in there for example. Long will stick on TV? Fuck that.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck, great promo by Bryan. Please don't turn him face, this guy is a natural heel.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Really good promo by Bryan, loved how intense he was, will be interesting to see how the crowd reacts to him and where they take his carracter next.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Johnny Ace's theme music is epic.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Teddy Long just got a pop, an actual loud pop. And the crowd is chanting his name, looks like the WM crowds have rubbed off on people.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan is so awesome as a heel, it almost seems a shame to turn him babyface when he's really getting into his stride and getting more heat. I have a feeling he'll be pushed more as a heel than a babyface, too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree.

Also, love how WWE tried to edit the chants and noise yet you can still hear them.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Love that they're addressing all the love for Bryan. Lots of fake noise put over the top of it it seems, when he said they were mocking him there was a big pop but you could clearly hear in the background the people chanting "No! No! No!".

Then there was a lot of boos the whole time when you could see the fans chanting Daniel Bryan and Yes in the background.

Great intenstity from him, awesome promo.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Editing a crowd that is saying "YES!" or "Daniel Bryan" = FAIL


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Either way, either AJ takes a small break and comes back to be the person that finally reasons with Bryan and turns him face *IF* this momentum is still strong and viable for a face turn OR she will come back and turn heel by helping Bryan regain the WHC.

Either way, AJ and Bryan are not done and she will come back to him in some form.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Very good Orton VS Kane, the Big Red Monster is still agile and good looking for his age and size.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

GOOD SD


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Bryan delivers again that is all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great promo from Bryan. You can tell that they toned down the noise from the crowd.

LOL @ "I understand that he was trained at your school, Booker." "No, he wasn't actually. I don't know where this guy comes from."

That moment when you agree with everything Sandow said.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How fucking great was Bryan tonight? This is and should still be his show but they should stop trying to edit his pops.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

watched the segment again with a higher volume
and fuck that.. they cant even edit it properly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly I think Bryan got his heat back because I even thought he was a giant dick to AJ. I felt bad for her. :lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Honestly I think Bryan got his heat back because I even thought he was a giant dick to AJ. I felt bad for her. :lol


dont think so but even i felt bad for aj


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Heavy editing aside, the "Yes" still lives!

It was a pretty decent to good SD!

Skip Sheffield re-debuted in a fun match against a random jobber. Always had a soft spot for those matches where random bums would get their ass kicked, instead of lets say Yoshi Tatsu or someone. 
Damien Sandow got his first vignette, it was pretty well spoken and his beard is awesome.

The only thing I really disliked and can imagine it will bug me for months is the face champion Sheamus. That will be another flop IMO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lol Loved DBryan treating AJ like that 

Oh N wonder why people ain't talking about Ryback??? Finally made his debut and looked decent


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

d bry back to jobber nation.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> :lol Loved DBryan treating AJ like that
> 
> Oh N wonder why people ain't talking about Ryback??? Finally made his debut and looked decent


there is whole thread dedicated to him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SteenIsGod said:


> d bry back to jobber nation.


He didn't even wrestle tonight....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

#1Peep4ever said:


> there is whole thread dedicated to him


Oh shit my bad, just saw it :lol

N Del Rio vs. Sheamus was better then i thought it would be, so I'm guessing there's gonna be a triple threat match at Extreme Rules???

By the way was nice to see a face finally attack the referee, been a while since that happened


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Heavy editing aside, the "Yes" still lives!
> 
> It was a pretty decent to good SD!
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is one of those times (like with Punk) where the E needs to scrap their boring ass plans (Sheamus push) and go with something innovative.

The Yes! Movement needs to the "big summer storyline" this year.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

After what happened at Wrestlemania and then reading the non-spoiler card I seriously thought Smackdown would suck but it actually was very good. I really liked Daniel Bryan's promo and the wrestling was actually very good.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

It brings me tears of joy that Orton didn't even get a top of the hour segment on SD. F'N Daniel Bryan, the soon to be jobber got a top of the hour segment.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan was like 10 minutes of the show, unlike his usual 30 minutes, and most of the posts in this thread are about him.

Obviously he still IS smackdown.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Daniel Bryan was like 10 minutes of the show, unlike his usual 30 minutes, and most of the posts in this thread are about him.
> 
> Obviously he still IS smackdown.


You know he's going to become a jobber, same thing happened with those before him, look at ziggler, swagger, Punk in 2009 and Christian. What makes you think this will be different?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Because Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler of his time and when you strike him down, he only gets stronger.

Pay ATTENTION.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't wait to hear that in 3 months when he's jobbing to Brodus Clay and Ryback.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

Smackdown sounded like it was edited more than normal, but still great promo by Bryan. Ryback had a good debut too.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, Smackdown seemed so quiet with all that editing..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, Just got done with SD. WTF was that? No one except for Bryan and Randy got a reaction lol


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Enjoyed Bryan's segment with AJ. Orton/Kane was pretty good and easily the MOTN. Sheamus/ADR never really clicked. Ryback's debut was just "meh". Crowd editing was worse than usual.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Okay, Just got done with SD. WTF was that? No one except for Bryan and Randy got a reaction lol


And they probably boosted Orton's and reduced Bryan's. :lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> Can't wait to hear that in 3 months when he's jobbing to Brodus Clay and Ryback.


Why do you have to be so negative?

I will not believe that he is going to be jobbing up until the point that it starts. Former world champion that is over with the fans does not get the swagger treatment, he is a completely different person and is on a completely different level.

Negativity, whether you want it to happen or not, will not put DBGOAT as a jobber. But the fans positive reinforcement will put him as a main eventer.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They should rename the show to "Friday Night Yes! Yes! Yes!".


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

Wow they really edited the Bryan Segment. You could see people screaming "Yes" and "Daniel Bryan" the whole time and they toned them done massively, but edited them in when he said he feels like they are mocking him. They even edited in some boos when AJ said people are there to support him. 

Looks really funny how different the sound sometimes is compared to the actions of the crowd. If they want to keep this up they have to leave him out of RAW and the live SMACKDOWN next week.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Just watched Smackdown. Was a decent show and Orton and Kane put on a great match. Would suggest watching.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

How dare WWE edit out all those cheers for Bryan! When they come to London the week after next we'll be chanting YES all night long baby!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

They even edited out the crowd noise when they showed the Raw rewind! :cuss:


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Um yeah...bring back skip Sheffield this is garbage...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback. HELLO.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kaitlyn laughing talking to Hunico and Camacho, is she going to turn on Derrek Bateman now?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Impressive moves, looks good. I don't care for Ryback's attire though.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh shit...it begins....


YES!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan is still getting loads of legitimate heat in the crowd. He's firmly seen as a heel.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Kaitlyn laughing talking to Hunico and Camacho, is she going to turn on Derrek Bateman now?


Speaking of Kaitlyn, her new theme doesn't suit her at all. I like it but she needs a girl-power rock theme.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

LoL! You could see the crowd doing the "Yes" chant when D Bryan came but you couldn't really hear them.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

every week aj looks hotter....dat ass


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I love AJ's voice. She sounds SO much older than she looks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ugh...fuck WWE for everything they're doing with this situation. 

On another note, Skip...Ryback looked good. I'm glad he's back, can't wait to see him wreck shit.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

A goodbye chant? Wow. Liking this crowd.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ is not only smoking hot, but shes cutting a great promo with bryan here.

fantastic acting and mic skills.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ can be my GF any day of the week.

datass


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

there are going to be sooooooooooooooooooooooo many chants on raw for Bryan. they tried there hardest to edit them out with canned in boo's on smackdown.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't know why but I got really excited when Ryback came out.

The Kane/Orton match was fairly good, even though I don't care about their feud or where it leads whatsoever.

The editing on the Bryan promo was just weird, they edit out the chants and then mention everyone is chanting for him and show them all chanting?

I thought Del Rio was going to be more aggressive?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice segment between Ace and Sheamus.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The problem is they will refuse to put bryan on RAW, because he will get cheered like a face.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> The problem is they will refuse to put bryan on RAW, because he will get cheered like a face.


Then why not turn him face? he could be over huge and become one of the top faces along with CM Punk and Cena. WWE is retarded if they don't capitalize on this before it dies down.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> The problem is they will refuse to put bryan on RAW, because he will get cheered like a face.


If they are smart they will give him a huge amount of time on Raw. They did for Austin and Orton.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol at Michael Cole not mentioning Lesnar's name acting as if its gonna be a surprise when they show the footage from Raw even though theres a picture of Lesnar giving Cena the F-5 on the screen.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao ADR coming out to absolute silence when his music hit.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh how I wish Ricardo was in Del Rio's spot.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

ADR comes out to crickets but honestly I blame it all on the way he was booked on raw...like a mark ass bitch, when he was on SD originally he was a bad dude...
Maybe if he's on the actual SD roster hes got a chance from a booking standpoint...maybe


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Excited for blast from the past!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO who saw the fan in the background doing the YES YES YES sideways walk during the shaemus match? hilarious


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

AJ should be pair up with Zack Ryder and feud with eve.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT FOR THIS TUESDAY

Blast from the Past special, you kids better fucking respect.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> CAN'T FUCKING WAIT FOR THIS TUESDAY
> 
> Blast from the Past special, you kids better fucking respect.


Oh It's going to be a good show, I'm really surprised it's not being hyped like the Old School Raw was years ago, I guess they'll run few videos on Raw too.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Del Rio just pulled an Eddie!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This match proved that if you give Sheamus time he could deliver.

LOL is Ricardo ever epic.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

ADR doing a Eddie Guerrero impersonation


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Sheamus is being booked real good, I marked him kicking the Ref, he's going to go real far IMO if they keep this Insane gimmick on him.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol Ricardo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok how did that make any sense what Del Rio just did? it was a fucking WHC title match and he got Sheamus DQ'ed, you can't win the title by DQ or does he not know that?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok how did that make any sense what Del Rio just did? it was a fucking WHC title match and he got Sheamus DQ'ed, you can't win the title by DQ or does he not know that?


No it was a match for a future WHC match i believe.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok how did that make any sense what Del Rio just did? it was a fucking WHC title match and he got Sheamus DQ'ed, you can't win the title by DQ or does he not know that?


It wasn't for the Title.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It was a no. 1 contender match.

Edit: two above.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was laughing at the guys in the front row with the ref shirts on and how they did the counts and signalled for the bell to ring. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok how did that make any sense what Del Rio just did? it was a fucking WHC title match and he got Sheamus DQ'ed, you can't win the title by DQ or does he not know that?


It wasn't a title match.

On a side note: Ricardo just keeps being awesome like he hasn't even been gone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It is indeed a new era. Ryback fucking snapped. (Y) DB had a very impressive promo, and the ME was great. Del Rio actually made Sheamus look like the old Sheamus.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It is indeed a new era. Ryback fucking snapped. (Y) DB had a very impressive promo, and the ME was great. Del Rio actually made Sheamus look like the old Sheamus.


Indeed it is, I actually felt SD! was a completely different show compared to last weeks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Reality Era.

Buckle up.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I was laughing at the guys in the front row with the ref shirts on and how they did the counts and signalled for the bell to ring. Fucking hilarious.


I was just thinking the same thing. Those guys were very entertaining.

Also, why the hell was Booker T mocking Cody Rhodes for losing at Wrestlemania. Did he forget he was part of Team Teddy? I was hoping Cody would comment on that, or the fact that he beat him like 2 months ago.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Backstage fallout for anybody who gives a damn


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty solid Smackdown tonight overall. Just wanted to express some thoughts regarding the show...

- John Laurinaitis opening segment was awesome. I enjoyed the little angle they created with Teddy Long's grandchildren but my question is where does this leave Aksana? I didn't want Aksana to have anything to do with Laurinaitis but they could have at least turned her heel at WrestleMania allowing her to go in a different direction. Those segments with the porno background music still remain absolutely 100% POINTLESS and it fucking piss me off. They are doing something with Teddy Long though but that almost worries me. 

I don't want Teddy Long to EVER be general manager of Smackdown again. The fact that he's still involved in a storyline and is most likely going to be on TV week after week gives him that hope that I thought WrestleMania crushed. Oh well, I'm sure WWE knows how great John Laurinaitis is and knows how fucking stale Teddy Long is. Perhaps this will just be the sendoff burial go away storyline for Teddy Long before completely moving on. Let him be a referee again for all I care...just don't allow him to be that same onscreen general manager EVER again. 

- Orton\Kane was an excellent match to start off the show. It makes me wonder why they didn't pull off this type of match at WrestleMania. I keep wondering and finally came to the conclusion that WWE are fucking morons. I was calling for there match at WrestleMania to have some type of stipulation to it as it would only make sense. Nobody really gave a shit about just seeing a singles match between Kane and Orton. There wasn't any reason to care about it because the storyline had ZERO depth behind it. Not only that, Kane and Orton are both excellent brawlers. They both have good punches and strikes...so a no DQ or falls count anywhere match at WrestleMania would have only made the most sense because it compliments both men very well. IDIOTS...At least they got it right AFTER THE BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR. 

- I'm guessing Kelly Kelly is going to have another god awful divas title reign coming very soon? Do I really give a shit? NO. I do think Beth Phoenix should hold onto the belt because she's a much more deserving champion though. Beth Phoenix has the look of a champion, decent charisma (for divas standards) and has that overall realism to being a Women's champ. Not that it really matters. Her title reign has been complete shit because the entire divas division is complete shit. So what difference does it make? Give Hornswoggle the Divas title and it wouldn't make any difference at this point. I'm just making a case for Beth Phoenix because from my point of view she's the best diva on the roster. Perhaps not the hottest diva on the roster but the best all around women's performer they have. 

- The Daniel Bryan and AJ Segment wasn't bad at all. I wasn't really impressed or amazed by Daniel Bryan's promo abilitys like some may have been but I do see some improvment. He looks like he's gaining confidence within his character and establishing a confortable style. I didn't really buy into him as being some angry intimidating man yelling at his girlfriend if that's what he was trying to come across. I saw it more as whiny and just making up excuses regarding his match. It did make him come off as a coward for blaming AJ at WrestleMania but there wasn't any reason for me to really give a shit. So he broke up with AJ after he got squashed by Sheamus...who didn't see that coming? I find it hard to believe that Bryan was actually ignorant enough to think that the crowd was mocking him when they are clearly cheering for him holding up his signs. 

First week after WrestleMania but basically the same result for Daniel Bryan and his feud with Sheamus. He was completely nonexistant to Sheamus's presence by completely being overshadowed by ADR. Are they just going to have Daniel Bryan complain every week without taking his frustrations for the guy who actually squashed the shit out of him? or is he ever going to do anything worth watching with Sheamus AT ALL? I can't wait until Daniel Bryan gets squashed by Sheamus yet again at ER so we can move on with real feuds that actually matter. Get Bryan the fuck out of the main event and drop him back to the midcard where he belongs. Showcase his strength and his ONLY strength in ring workrate instead of including him in worthless unentertanining love angles that go absolutely no where. His whole 'feud' with Sheamus was a joke but I'm glad they are moving on very very soon and so am I. 

- ADR\Sheamus match was pretty good but it should have been longer. I wanted to see these guys get a chance to close out the show with the last 30 minutes. It seems like the match was cut short but that could have been because they are only teasing the feud and don't want to actually give away everything these two men can do with one another when they are probally going to be main eventing the next couple of PPV after Daniel Bryan gets squashed again. I still liked what I saw because both men have similar size but at the same time completely different ring styles. 

Still not sold on Sheamus in ring work because he can't sell for shit and does his stupid fucking kick out of one count thing consistently every week. Even when he's getting his ass kicked he'll kick out of one. I understand when he's going against a smaller guy like Daniel Bryan but I don't buy into getting your ass kicked by a guy as big as ADR and kicking out instantly. Talking about super Sheamus...no wonder it's probally going to take a whole fucking heel faction to compete with this guy. Having said that, I'm excited about this feud A LOT and I'm going to appreciate every second of it...every second that isn't a kick out of a one count that is.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] still trying to hate on Daniel Bryan's promo ability...that's a damn shame. YOU KNOW that shit is good.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Is Hunico face now? He was hanging out backstage during the Ryback match with the other faces.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Audacity said:


> Is Hunico face now? He was hanging out backstage during the Ryback match with the other faces.


He's a jobber hanging with other jobbers.

Face and heel doesn't matter when you're a jobber, remember Hawkins and Reks celebrating with Rey when he won the WWE Title on Raw earlier this year?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> It wasn't for the Title.


Oh yes your right, forgot about that.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's a jobber hanging with other jobbers.
> 
> Face and heel doesn't matter when you're a jobber, remember Hawkins and Reks celebrating with Rey when he won the WWE Title on Raw earlier this year?


Kinda odd though, don't you think? Just the way he was laughing along with Kaitlyn so much.
Also, didn't Rey win the WWE Title on RAW last Summer?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The J.O.B. Squad 2K12 was probably happy that they weren't in the place of that guy. Booker T's student. :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Audacity said:


> Kinda odd though, don't you think? Just the way he was laughing along with Kaitlyn so much.
> Also, didn't Rey win the WWE Title on RAW last Summer?


Yeah, I still think it's 2011 for some reason lol.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Hunico is too talented in the ring to be doing what he is currently doing


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> Yes because you people didn't give two shits about her before she began a storyline with Daniel Bryan, and now that they have broken up, you won't care about her anymore. That's jumping on the bandwagon my friend. How is my dislike for Bryan shining through when I didn't even mention him? You marks are even worse than his character.


Do you even know how stupid & idiotic this is??

A lot of people not supporting AJ is also primarily due to them not knowing her. Not knowing how good she is. All Daniel Bryan fans need not see AJ's work priot to her debut. She barely had 1-2 good matches in the limited time she got but the worse bit was she has no character development & barely any mic time.

Now she gets to cut Promos,quite a few minutes long in the ring which very few divas have got in the last few years. And she gets constant screen times,gets to emote & has character development.

Is not it common sense that people are seeing more of her work & acknowledging her. They dont necessarily have to be her fans though,they could just appreciate her.

Other than that you make it sound AJ had 10 year career & Daniel Bryan fans never cared about her & have suddently become huge fans.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.S said:


> Do you even know how stupid & idiotic this is??
> 
> A lot of people not supporting AJ is also primarily due to them not knowing her. Not knowing how good she is. All Daniel Bryan fans need not see AJ's work priot to her debut. She barely had 1-2 good matches in the limited time she got but the worse bit was she has no character development & barely any mic time.
> 
> ...


He's searching for things to criticize because the majority of the run-of-the-mill checklist for Daniel Bryan negativity has been crossed off (no fan reaction and bad mic skills). Gotta find something else no matter how ridiculous a reach it is.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> He's searching for things to criticize because the majority of the run-of-the-mill checklist for Daniel Bryan negativity has been crossed off (no fan reaction and bad mic skills). Gotta find something else no matter how ridiculous a reach it is.


I don't ''search for things'' to criticize him about. I criticize what I see and don't like. Unlike the majority of people who stay quiet when they don't like something, I actually have the balls to speak my mind about the shitty things about the current product. And Bryan's awful character is one of them.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> I don't ''search for things'' to criticize him about. I criticize what I see and don't like. Unlike the majority of people who stay quiet when they don't like something, I actually have the balls to speak my mind about the shitty things about the current product. And Bryan's awful character is one of them.


And how Bryan's awful character have anything to do with some people not caring about AJ before she was paired with Bryan?

One thing is to criticize what you don't like and other is to reach for every possible thing to bitch about.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> I don't ''search for things'' to criticize him about. I criticize what I see and don't like. Unlike the majority of people who stay quiet when they don't like something, I actually have the balls to speak my mind about the shitty things about the current product. And Bryan's awful character is one of them.


Digging deeper are we


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good show, Will be interesting to see what is in store for Ryback and Damien Sandow over the next few weeks.



Catalanotto said:


> I was laughing at the guys in the front row with the ref shirts on and how they did the counts and signalled for the bell to ring. Fucking hilarious.


Those guys were awesome :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> I don't ''search for things'' to criticize him about. I criticize what I see and don't like. *Unlike the majority of people who stay quiet when they don't like something, I actually have the balls to speak my mind* about the shitty things about the current product. And Bryan's awful character is one of them.


(Y)Congratulations!(Y)

Your opinions are obnoxious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> (Y)Congratulations!(Y)
> 
> Your opinions are obnoxious.


Fuck me, stop calling people trolls or obnoxious if they don't agree with you, such a blind deluded mark.










Stay calm bro, keep it dench.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Feuds on this forum are far better than those on WWE TV.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Fuck me, stop calling people trolls or obnoxious if they don't agree with you, such a blind deluded mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you jealous that you don't get as much attention as the others? Your posts are too obvious for people to care all that much.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Are you jealous that you don't get as much attention as the others? Your posts are too obvious for people to care all that much.


Yet you and your fellow Bryan marks seem to reply to every one.

But it's because I'm a troll right? because I don't think Bryan is the greatest, must be a troll.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

All YOU SPECIFICALLY do is say he sucks. YOU are a troll if anyone is, the others can go either way.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

djmaza said:


> And how Bryan's awful character have anything to do with some people not caring about AJ before she was paired with Bryan?
> 
> One thing is to criticize what you don't like and other is to reach for every possible thing to bitch about.


Because if you jump between arguments enough and move the goalposts, it's tougher to get called out on it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Audacity said:


> Is Hunico face now? He was hanging out backstage during the Ryback match with the other faces.


At this point, why not? Yes, he has a Mexican gangster gimmick, but WWE suddenly has an influx of heels with Del Rio and Sandow coming in. I'm guessing we'll see another heel or two from FCW over the coming months and there's the draft. His camera time on Smackdown as a heel will be limited. However, there isn't as many faces on Smackdown and he can fill a spot on the card while DiBiase/Gabriel/Sin Cara are taking time off due to injuries.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> I don't ''search for things'' to criticize him about. I criticize what I see and don't like. Unlike the majority of people who stay quiet when they don't like something, I actually have the balls to speak my mind about the shitty things about the current product. And Bryan's awful character is one of them.


You know for a guy who doesn't like Daniel Bryan you sure do mention him A LOT. Why don't you start a thread and talk about how great the Bella's and Dolph Ziggler truly are and how they're more over than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> You know for a guy who doesn't like Daniel Bryan you sure do mention him A LOT.


And that could be said about the others won't don't like him. Why single me out? The post you quoted me on is exactly one of the reasons why I talk about him alot - because If I don't like something - I'm going to voice my opinion on it. That in addition to Bryan being a relevant topic right now, everyone's talking about him. Finally there's the factor of WWE doing fuck all with every talent I like lately, so there's not much for me to speak positively about.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> And that could be said about the others won't don't like him. Why single me out? The post you quoted me on is exactly one of the reasons why I talk about him alot - because If I don't like something - I'm going to voice my opinion on it. That in addition to Bryan being a relevant topic right now, everyone's talking about him. Finally there's the factor of WWE doing fuck all with every talent I like lately, so there's not much for me to speak positively about.


I'm not singling you out. You're entitled to your opinion. With that being said I don't blame you for talking about Bryan negatively. I mean Smackdown is practically his show now. He's the only thing worth talking about! 8*D


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm not singling you out. You're entitled to your opinion. With that being said I don't blame you for talking about Bryan negatively. I mean Smackdown is practically his show now. He's the only thing worth talking about! 8*D


Sadly indeed he is. The SmackDown roster is so worthless these days that when Bryan's the only thing worth talking about - you know you have problems. Long are the days of great SmackDown talent such as: Eddie Guerrero, JBL, Kurt Angle, Edge, Batista, Rey Mysterio etc.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So when is Christian returning?

I hope to god we don't have to wait another 6 months like last time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> So when is Christian is returning?
> 
> I hope to god we don't have to wait another 6 months like last time.


No idea. He still wasn't 100% in his match with CM Punk so they took him off TV again.

Christian needs to return to SmackDown, along with Barrett to make SmackDown actually watchable again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Who was the guy with the beard who cut the promo? Hilarious!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Christian needs to come back as a face. His heel character sucks and sucks real bad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If Bryan doesn't get into the World title picture, would not mind a Christian/Bryan feud.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> So when is Christian returning?
> 
> I hope to god we don't have to wait another 6 months like last time.


Christian is booked for every listed Raw/Smackdown TV show and every Smackdown house tour date on WWE Events, including the newly announced ones this week. So he'll be on camera very soon. If he wasn't they would have pulled his bookings by now like they have with DiBiase/Gabriel/Barrett and others who were recently injured.

And yes, with Del Rio coming over and Sandow now on roster, I think his days as a Smackdown heel are numbered. There really isn't a place to book him on the card as a heel.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

"Sheamus gets pissed and takes it out on the referee to end the show."


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ricardo after the match :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> *And that could be said about the others won't don't like him. Why single me out? *The post you quoted me on is exactly one of the reasons why I talk about him alot - because If I don't like something - I'm going to voice my opinion on it. That in addition to Bryan being a relevant topic right now, everyone's talking about him. Finally there's the factor of WWE doing fuck all with every talent I like lately, so there's not much for me to speak positively about.


You're right, because all of the Bryan haters talk about him WAYYYY too much. I get it, some marks can be annoy, but so can the haters trying to bring the marks down.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

Good heels are heels that hated by IWC. D-bry earned it


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i like Johnny Aces new entrance very troll like .


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

stay on ur bicycle mean gene


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread is awful boring tonight.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mikey2690 said:


> This thread is awful boring tonight.


Because this is from last weeks Smackdown  There's a live discussion topic in the main section.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

Cant wait to see Ryback break Daniel Bryan in half in the future


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Cena's like i aint even mad lol


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Lmao at your sig ^^ that was awesome. Love walking dead


----------

